# Wie sollte man sich im ernstfall verhalten



## Cold Play (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

vorab will ich sagen, das ich dieses Thema ernst meine, da es mir so wiederfahren ist. Es ist kein Trollversuch und ich möchte bitte wirklich ernst gemeinte Antworten haben.



Vorab das Thema weshalb ich schreib:

Ich bin mit meinem Char in einer sonst immer glücklichen Gilde. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich erfahren, dass sich eine Memberin (so richtig?) bei uns in der Gilde von ihrem Freund getrennt hat. Ich hab versucht sie etwas aufzubauen, aber ständig sackte sie gefühlsmäßig ab (ich kann es verstehen, und ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich es meine). Zwischendurch kamen wir auf das Thema Suizid. Dieses Thema hat sie wirklich ernst besprochen und kurz bevor sie ausloggte meinte sie zu mir: morgen bringt mein ex meine Sachen vorbei, danach werd ich sehen wie es mir geht. Ich sage mal schon vorab danke. (es war nicht der direkte wortlaut aber sie machte klar das sie wirklich drüber nachdachte und so kam es rüber!)

sie loggte aus

Ich geriet in Panik und wollte so schnell wie möglich einen GM sprechen, da ich weder Telefonnummer noch Adresse hatte. 

Also fragte ich im /2 klar, deutlich, höfflich und mit dem ausdruck das es kein Scherz sei, ob wer mit einem GM spricht, wenn ja solle der sich doch bitte sofort melden. (ich hab natürlich nicht den grund angegeben) mir wurden Beschimpfungen der übelsten Sorte an den Kopf geworfen und ich wurde wieder und wieder verarscht. 

Nachdem ich mich über eine Stunde runter machen lassen hab, habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben, das Blizzard doch bitte Polizei, Krankenwagen oder was auch immer hin schicken soll.

Am nächsten Tag loggte ich ein und wartete mit einem mulmigen Gefühl.

Gegen 19 uhr kam sie online und fragte mich ob ich irgendwem was erzählt hätte. Ich bejate dies. Sie meinte darauf, dass bei ihr die Polizei vor der Tür stand und ich kein Recht dazu hatte. Danach hat sie mich ignoriert (und ja ich kann es verstehen)

Nun an euch:

Hatte ich das recht bzw sogar die pflicht das zu tun?

Wie soll ich mich ihr gegenüber nun verhalten? Soll ich irgendwie versuchen mich weiterhin zu entschuldigen oder soll ich sie in ruhe lassen?

Wie sollte ich beim nächte mal (gott bewahre das es mir nicht nochmal passiert) im /2 Verhalten bzw mt den Leuten umgehen?


ich möchte nochmal sagen: ich war in der situation und ich meine diese fragen ernst da ich nicht weis was ich machen soll.

bitte helft mir

mfg

CP


----------



## ødan (24. Februar 2010)

Ich habe schon oft Erfahrungen mit Menschen gemacht, deren Leben ja sooo schrecklich ist sie es natürlich sofort beenden wenn sie offline gehen/auflegen/whatever.

Du hast der Dame (falls es denn überhaupt wirklich eine ist) unnötige Schwierigkeiten bereitet.
Wenn sie sich wirklich umbringen wollte hätte sie es

1. einfach getan

2. nicht einem (?) wildfremden (?) kerl über ein onlinespiel mitgeteilt

In 99% aller Fälle ist so eine "Ich bring mich eh um" Nummer nur Aufmerksamkeits gesülze.

Was du jetzt tun solltest? Twink erstellen, dich entschuldigen und die Situation erklären und hoffen, dass sie/er/whatever dir verzeiht.



MFG 	Ich


----------



## Dogarn (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin kein gericht, das Vorweg!

Aber meine Meinung ist, dass du dich meist richtig vrhalten hast. Nur war es ein wenig fhl am platz dass du im /2 geschrieben hast. Ein Ticket mit ner capsüberschrift alla:


DRINGE HILFE GESUCHT! ERNSTFALL SCHNELLE ANTWORT!

wird schnell besantwortet. Klar, das Caps nervt meist, aber einem Gm fällts ins Auge, und ließt den ersten Satz des Tickets, und wenn da steht:

Habe angst dass Gildenmemberin Suizid ist


wird er sich mindestens das ganze Ticket durchlesen und dich ernst behandeln. Dann wird ebenfalls die Polizei und sowas alarmiert, das ist auch verständlich.



Was das Ignorieren deinerGildenkollegin angeht:

Schildere ihr genau deine Situation. Sage ihr auch, dass du Angst um sie hattest, und ihr helfen wolltest.Bleibe dabei natürlich ernst. Sie wird nicht hysterisch reagieren. Wenn sie dich ingame Ignoriert frag sie im Ts (ist eh meist besser) oder von einem anderen Char aus.  Mache ihr deutlich, dass du wirklich angst hattest, und ihr helfen wolltest. Es sollte alles wieder ins Lot kommen. keine Sorge.


----------



## Schnatti (24. Februar 2010)

Leute die sagen dass sie sich umbringen wollen oder es andeuten, bitten damit indirekt um Hilfe. Sie WOLLEN das man sie abhällt weil die innerlich nicht bereit sind für den Freitot. Zudem ist es (meiner Meinung nach) total unverantwortlich einem wildfremden der eh nada tun kann damit zu belasten.


----------



## Yakiros (24. Februar 2010)

Ja, du hattest das Recht und die Pflicht dazu, so zu handeln!
Dass sie dich nun ignoriert ist sicher nicht persönlich gemeint, irgendwann, wenn sie wieder klarer denken kann, wird sie verstehen, dass du so handeln musstest!

Und sollte irgendwem so was passieren: sofort die Polizei benachrichtigen, wenn man die Adresse kennt! Ich gehe davon aus, du kennst sie nicht und hast deshalb Kontakt zu nem GM gesucht, auch das war richtig! 

Was falsch war: erst im /2 rumzusuchen! Davon abgesehen, dass man dort keine Hilfe bekommt, sondern nur dumme Sprüche, würde das im Ernstfall nur unnötig Zeit in Anspruch nehmen!

Du hättest sofort ein Ticket schreiben sollen und erst dann, wenn kein GM antwortet, im /2 nachfragen, ob jemand grad einen an der Strippe hat (wobei ich aber vermute, dass das ebenfalls sinnlos gewesen wäre)!

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es gut, dass du reagiert hast, auch wenn du die betroffene Person nicht real kennst! Manch ein Hilfeschrei blieb schon ungehört und jede Hilfe kam zu spät...

In solchen Extremsituationen kann Zeit eine wichtige Rolle spielen und die sollte man nicht verplempern, indem man noch in einem Chat mit Leuten diskutiert, die einen nicht ernstnehmen und die man nicht kennt!


----------



## Chuck1337 (24. Februar 2010)

Glaube kaum, dass deine Geschichte wahr ist. Und wenn ja würde ich sagen müsstest du eig die Kosten für dein Einsatz tragen


----------



## dwarf303 (24. Februar 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass deine Geschichte wahr ist. Und wenn ja würde ich sagen müsstest du eig die Kosten für dein Einsatz tragen




wieso sollte er dafür die kosten tragen weil er verantwortungsvoll gehandelt hat???


----------



## Cold Play (24. Februar 2010)

erst mal vielen dank für die meisten antworten.

ich denke, ich werde mir wie geraten einen twink erstellen und es wenigstens versuchen mich zu erklären

und @ chuck1337 ich habe keinen gezwungen das zu lesen. aber über sowas makabere macht man keine witze. ich meinte es ernst und es ist mri passiert. und was die kosten betrifft würe ich die irgendwie abstottern falls verlangt, aber da dies ernst gemeint war und kein scherz meinerseits gewesen ist, denke ich das nichts auf mich zu kommt. trotzdem kann man mit keinem geld der welt ein menschenleben aufwiegen


----------



## Nexilein (24. Februar 2010)

In einem Interview mit einem ehemaligen GM ging es unter anderem auch um dieses Thema, und die GMs sind durchaus in der Lage mit so etwas umzugehen. Es ist ja auch nicht unüblich das Suizidankündigungen z.B. bei der Quelle Bestellhotline eingehen, und in viele größeren Callcentern müssen die Mitarbeiter nur auf einen Knopf drücken und solche Fälle werden automatisch an die Seelsorge weitergeleitet. Von daher kann man in so einem Fall wohl davon ausgehen, dass "Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht" die übliche Praxis ist.

Den Polizisten auf Streife wird es auch lieber sein, sie müssen sich um eine nicht ernst gemeinten Suizidankündigung kümmern, als eine Kneipenschlägerei zu schlichten. Von daher ist es eigentlich nur peinlich für denjenigen der soetwas aus "Spaß" ankündigt/andeutet. Im Ernstfall stellt sich die Frage ob es richtig war etwas zu unternehmen ja garnicht.

Von daher würde ich mir da keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Reo_MC (24. Februar 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> wieso sollte er dafür die kosten tragen weil er verantwortungsvoll gehandelt hat???



Es ist eher eine Straftat, wenn er es NICHT tut. Unterlassene Hilfeleistung, ist strafbar.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> ...


Lektion gelernt? Mische dich nie in das Leben anderer ein.


----------



## Seikyo (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Cold Play!

Erstmal vorweg: Ich hoffe du hast es bisher gut verkraftet! Solche Gespräche sind übelst und gehen dem Zuhörer bzw. Gesprächspartner auch deftig an die Nieren!

Ich selbst habe sowas auch zweimal soetwas durchlebt! Einmal auch im Ingame! Hier konnte ich allerdings durch viel zureden und freundliche Unterstützung den Lebensmut wieder etwas anfachen. Hier war es also nicht so dramatisch. Wäre ich in deiner Situation gewesen und hätte nicht gewusst was nach dem Ausloggen passiert muss ich sagen das deine Variante mit dem GM verdammt gut war! Ich denke das man soetwas nicht überschnell machen sollte, sondern bedacht und die Situation abwägen muss. 

Also auch nochmal Zuspruch von meiner Seite! 

Und was ich auch noch einwerfen möchte, ich denke das es der betreffenden Person einfach nur irre peinlich ist! Vielleicht liest sie auch das hier gerade und wird damit auch nicht glücklich sein! Wenn dem so ist, sollte sie aber auch wissen das sie mit ihren Sorgen nicht alleine ist! 

Also nochmal Cold Play: du hast defintiv richtig gehandelt und deine Memberin sollte sich glücklich schätzen das sie dich als Zuhörer bzw. Gesprächspartner hatte. Aber vielleicht wird das etwas Zeit brauchen wie auch die Trennung Zeit braucht zu verdauen! Im Moment macht sie viel durch! Wenn sie weiterhin dich ignoriert dann solltest du den Abstand ihr vorerst lassen aber auch gleichzeitig mitteilen das du eine Hintertür offen hälst. Außer du sagst dir natürlich das es für dich auch hier genug ist, ich weiß nicht genau wie groß da deine Toleranz ist bzw. wie gut du sie kennst und schätzt!

Wünsche dir alles Gute in diesem Zusammenhang!


----------



## x123 (24. Februar 2010)

Im Internet muss man mit solchen Dingen sehr Vorsichtig sein.

Immerhin weißt du nie, ob sie's jetzt "nur so" gesagt hat, oder wirklich ernst meint (was aber in wirklich extrem wenigen Fällen der Fall ist.[Bzw. mir ist keiner bekannt.])
Hättest du von Auge zu Auge mit ihr geredet (also im RL und nicht über den Chat/TS/Internet allgemein), hättest du die Situation sicherlich besser einschätzen können.


PS: Ich würde auch die Sache erstmal 1-2 Wochen ruhen lassen und sie dann per Twink anwhispern.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (24. Februar 2010)

Scheinst ja mit deiner eigenen Entscheidung nicht zufrieden zu sein, hör auf dir hier von wildfremden Bestätigung zu holen. Guck mal nach ob Du noch n paar Eier hast und dann klär das mit deiner "bekannten". Punkt aus. Dann biste mit dir auch wieder im Reinen.

PS: Leute die sich selber umbringen wollen sind mir zuwider, ätzend dieses ignorante getue. Der Gipfel der Selbstherrlichkeit, keine Sekunde an die Leute verschwenden denen man damit Scherereien und Schmerz bereitet. Man kann n Haufen scheisse mitmachen aber nie auf die Idee kommen sich das Leben zu nehmen, und dann kommen Leute mit so GZSZ Problemchen und weinen gleich nach Aufmerksamkeit...

meine Groschen...


----------



## Headhunter94 (24. Februar 2010)

ich denk, dass du richtig gehandelt hast aber aufgrund dessen, dass du sie nicht kennst (im rl) war es für sie vllt etwas unangenehm. trotzdem, alles in allem die richtige reaktion deinerseits.


----------



## Leetas (24. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das das hier absolut keine Meinungsfrage ist.....-.-

Du hast eindeutig das richtige getan und ich denke das ich , obwohl ich wohl panischer reagiert hätte in etwa das gleiche getan hätte.

An alle die hier nur unnötig irgendwelche unangebrachen Witze oder makabere Bemerungen loslassen wollen.......das ist KEIN thema für leute die mal eben n bisschen rumflamen wollen -.-


----------



## cortez338 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde du hast genau richtig gehandelt, selbst wenn es nicht ernst gemeint war.So ist kein Schaden enstanden und es ist gut ausgegangen, wäre es aber ernst gewesen und du hättest nichts gemacht wäre evtl jemand gestorben.

Ich hoffe du kannst sie wieder beruhigen und dich mit ihr versöhnen.


----------



## Kafka (24. Februar 2010)

Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.


----------



## bny' (24. Februar 2010)

Ist doch optimal wie du damit umgegangen bist. Das einzig Richtige.

Ansonsten halte ich mich gerne fern von so was. 
Wer solche Probleme mit wildfremden teilen muss, und diese dann auch nicht in solch schwierige Situationen bringt, hat meiner Meinung eh viel größere Probleme.


----------



## Padawurminator (24. Februar 2010)

Du hast, bis auf das Schreiben in den Handeschannel, alles richtig gemacht. Und zwar sowohl rechtlich(Es nicht zu melden ist eine Straftat !) als auch "moralisch", was denkst was dir Vorwürfe gemacht hättest wenn du nix gemacht hättest und morgen gelesen hättest, dass sie jetzt tot ist...


----------



## Runewalker (24. Februar 2010)

also erstma @cold ich finds gut wie du gehandelt hast egal wer dir was anderes einreden will die reaktion war nich unbegründet

und leute wie odan und chuck an euch richte ich einfach ma die bitte erstma zu überlegen immerhin steckt hinter dem char immer ein menschliches wesen
und es gibt leider wirklich sehr viele die solche gedanken mit sich tragen


ich sprech bei dem thema viel aus erfahrung da ich mittlerweile öfters mit solchen situationen konfrontiert war zwar im rl aber des ändert an der sache an sich nicht viel nebenbei hatte auch ich persönlich 
starke psychische probleme (SVV=Selbstverletzendes Verhalte - wens interessiert einfach ma in wiki tippen) und war auch immer froh wenn jmd da war der mir zugehört hatt und ich auch hilfe aus dem 
freundeskreis bekam als ich ernsthaft davor stand in noch tiefere probleme zu sinken


so long Runewalker


----------



## süchtigerhexer (24. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass du Alles richtig gemacht hast(bis auf die sache mit dem handelschannel) .
Aber trotzdem denke Ich wenn jemand wirklick aktiv vor hat sich umzubringen dann wird Er/Sie es auch schaffen.
Trotzdem können in diesem Moment Sekunden Leben retten.
mfg


----------



## Imperious (24. Februar 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Char in einer sonst immer glücklichen Gilde. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich erfahren, dass sich eine Memberin (so richtig?) ...




Ne memberin ist leider nicht richtig, des is en englisches Wort, scheiß Amglizismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (24. Februar 2010)

also wie manche schrieben, das mit dem twink wahr wohl wirklich etwas voreilig...

und an alle vielen dank, ihr habt mir viele meiner bedenken abgenommen und ich denke das ich jetzt besser damit umgehen kann.

irgendwer meinte vorhin (sorry weis nicht mehr genau wer) ob ich mit ihr rede wenn sie dann daz bereit ist. für mich steht die antwort fest. ja klar. sofern jemand mit mir reden woll bin ich immer für alle da. egal welche vorgeschichte da war.

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, ich danke euch wirklich für die antworten.

mfg

CP


----------



## Shirokun (24. Februar 2010)

Also du hast dich zu 100% richtig verhalten. In so einem fall ist es wichtig sich selbst erst zu schützen (ähnlich wie man es im erstehilfe kurs lernt.), weil was hättest du getan wenn du nichts gemacht hättest und sie es wirklich gemacht hätte?
Du hattest das Recht dies zu tuen , bzw menschlich gesehn sogar die Pflicht. DU hast nichts anderes gemacht als eine psychisch instabiele frau zu schützen. Btw alle die hier sagen du hattest nicht ds recht dazu einfach ignorieren, da sie a. keine ahnung von so etwas haben und b. sollte jeder mensch der so etwas sagt damit rechnen das Polizei Krankenwagen etc vor der tür stehnhaben kann.


----------



## gargomir (24. Februar 2010)

Imperious schrieb:


> Ne memberin ist leider nicht richtig, des is en englisches Wort, scheiß Amglizismus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klugscheissen will auch gelernt sein! Bearbeite mal Deine Fehler, dann sieht's besser aus!

Zum Thema:

Ich denke auch, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast. Gerade vorhin in den Nachrichten war von drei jugendlichen zu hören, die suizid begangen haben. Zwei haben einen Abschiedsbrief geschrieben, der dritte hat seinem Vater eine sms geschickt. Und obwohl sich dieser sofort auf den Weg gemacht hat, kam er zu spät. 
Also, höre nicht auf den geistigen dünnschiss von einigen hier. Wenn leute von Suizid reden, ist das vor allen dingen ein Hilferuf. Auch wenn Deine bekannte jetzt vielleicht sauer auf Dich ist, lass ihr Zeit.


----------



## Kersyl (24. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Es ist eher eine Straftat, wenn er es NICHT tut. Unterlassene Hilfeleistung, ist strafbar.



So sehe ich das auch.

Also hast du völlig richtig gehandelt...Besser, sie hat bissl stress mit der Polizei als dann wirklich zu sterben.

Allerdings ist sowas wie ich bring mich selbst um halt mehr ein hilfeschrei um aufmerksamkeit o.ä....

Noch ist sie vllt. sauer, später wird sie dir bestimmt dankbar sein.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (24. Februar 2010)

Naja.
Ich hoffe, sie hat ihre Lektion gelernt, dass damit nicht zu spaßen ist.
Ich versteh dich, dass du dir Sorgen machst, aber meistens ist sowas wirklich harmlos. Erst wenn die Menschen davor stehen und nochmal alles an sich vorbeiziehen lassen, merken die meisten, dass alles doch gar nicht so schlimm ist. Bzw es für sowas ne Lösung gibt und sowas auch irgendwann vorbei geht.... (Und ja, ich hab Erfahrung damit)
Respekt, dass du nen Gm kontaktiert hast, auch wenn etwas übertrieben war. 
Entschuldigen? Wofür? Das sie dir Schmarrn erzählt hat?
SIE steht doch jetzt alleine da und hat dich nicht mehr, und ganz ehrlich, wenn sie so verbohrt ist und dich weiterhin ignoriert und dir nicht dankbar ist, was du für sie tust, dann muss sie wohl noch wirklich sehr viel lernen....
Natürlich solltest du sie nicht kategorisch ablehnen/ignorieren etc., aber ne Entschuldigung ihrerseits sollte schon bei rumkommen. Schließlich hat sie dir die Sorgen bereitet... 
Lg,
Kiri


----------



## Mirmamirmo (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo mal kurz hier reingeworfen... erst mal muss ich sagen : Ja du hast richtig gehandelt.

Und glaubt mal nicht das so etwas ein Einzelfall ist, ich arbeite als Feuerwehrmann und somit auch in der Rettungsleitstelle. Oft kommt es vor das manche ihren Freitod übers Internet (Messanger, Chat, Onlinespiel usw. ) ankündigen. Zwar sind fast 89% wirklich nur Hilferufe oder einfach nur so dahingeschrieben (ist ja leicht und anonym im Netz).
Aber wer sagt denn das dieser Fall nicht zu den 11% Ernstfällen gehört ????!!!!!

Und noch etwas : Es gibt viele Faker, da melden sich Leute und sagen "sie hätten mit einer Frau ect. geschrieben sie will sich umbringen usw" Man kommt dann dort hin (wenn es möglich über diverse Hilfsmittel) und siehe da ein verdutzter Mann schaut dich an und stammelt was von versehen usw.

Gruß


----------



## christone (24. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen


Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, hat man sogar die Pflicht, sich "einzumischen". Alleine dadurch, dass die Person schon mit ihm geredet hat, involviert ihn. Da gibt es genau gesehen kein "Einmischen" mehr. Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber ich denke, dies sollte der richtige Artikel sein: http://dejure.org/ge.../StGB/323c.html


----------



## Saji (24. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen.


Fail.

Schon mal etwas vom hippokratischen Eid gehört? Ärzte sind verpflichtet sich einzumischen, das nur mal so nebenbei. *sich einen Bombengürtel umschnall und in den nächsten Aldi renn* Ist ja mein Leben, kann ja damit machen was ich will! Und nein, das tu ich natürlich nicht! Ich hänge doch sehr an meinem Leben und auch an dem der anderen Menschen.


Back to Topic: Richtig verhalten. Lieber einmal zu viel vorsichtig, als ein Leben lang nachsichtig.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (24. Februar 2010)

Hatte mal so ein ähnliches Thema mit einer Freundin von mir ingame, konnte sie gott sei dank zur vernunpft bringen weil sie schon angefangen hat mit rasier klingen.. naja aba ich finde du hast richtig gehandelt..


----------



## Leoxxar (24. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.



Das stimmt nicht. Wenn jemand soetwas ernst meinen könnte ist jeder dazu VERPFLICHTET zu helfen, abgesehen davon ist Selbstmord eine Straftat


@ TE
Du hast eindeutig richtig gehandelt,und ich bezweifle, dass es jeder so gut hingekriegt hätte wie du es getan hast.


----------



## Düstermond (24. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Geschichte wahr ist:

Moralisch gesehen, alles richtig gemacht, juristisch kenn ich mir leider nicht aus.
Es hätte ja auch ernst sein können, dann hättest du ein Leben gerettet.


----------



## onkeljason (24. Februar 2010)

In so einem Fall gibts überhaupt keine Verpflichtung...so ein Schwachsinn.
Man hat ja nicht die geringste Ahnung, ob das ernst gemeint wird und ob diese Person wirklich die ist,
für die sie sich ausgiebt. Also nix Verpflichtung, man weiß ja eigentlich nichts.

Deine Reaktion...jo sicher, sollte die Person es wirklich ernst meinen, ist es natürlich die richtige Verhaltensweise,
doch ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das eine suizidegefährdete Person seine "Pläne" einer
wildfremden Person mitteilt...oder vielleicht gerade doch. Ich denke jedoch, wie einige andere auch, dass es
nur ein "Betteln" nach Zuwendung war.
Wirklich sagen kann ich das nicht, aber es ist meine Vermutung.

MFG onkel

PS.: Es ist traurig, dass sich Menschen das Leben nehmen und tragisch für alle Beteiligten, doch Suizid gab es immer 
und wird es immer geben.


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich find das sehr verantwortungsvoll und sehr menschlich was du getan hast, ich denk mal du hattest das Recht dies zu tuhn.


----------



## Rasgaar (24. Februar 2010)

Lass die Bullen lieber einmal zu oft ausrücken als einmal zu wenig...
Falscher Alarm? No harm no foul...

Aber wenn die dann wirklich mit aufgeschlitzten Handgelenken in der Badewanne gefunden worden würdest du dir wahrscheinlich noch sehr, sehr lange Vorwürfe machen
wenn du nix gemacht hättest.
Auch gut möglich, dass du das eh nie erfahren hättest. Sie hätte sich einfach nie mehr eingelogt... 

Man sollte mit sich selber im Reinen sein, dann kann man eigentlich tun und lassen was man will...


----------



## cHAOSTANK (24. Februar 2010)

ich finde du hast sher verantwortungsbewusst und klug entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bordin (24. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.



ist genauso wie mit den leuten die einen amoklauf ankündigen die machen es auch nicht ? denk erstmal drüber nach bevor du solche psychologischen bemerkungen von dir gibst.
jedes jahr werden in deutschland über 10000 suizide durchgeführt also mach daraus kein scherzthema


----------



## Mace (24. Februar 2010)

Du hast meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht.Finde es auch gut das Blizzard da direkt handelt.


----------



## Die Kuh (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn im Spiel jemand ankündigt sich selbst das Leben zu nehmen, sollte dies einem GM gemeldet werden. Folgendes löst dies bei Blizzard aus.

Tickets werden nach verschiedenen Prioritäten bearbeitet. Selbstmord, Gewalt, Sexueller Missbrauch (auch und gerade mit Kindern) usw. stehen dabei an oberster Stelle. Wenn jemand im Gespräch mit einem GM auf dieses Thema kommt, wird dieser GM sofort die Finger still halten und einen entsprechend geschulten Kollegen holen. In jeder Schicht gibt es entsprechende Leute. Wenn in einem Ticket über jemand anderen berichtet wird, daß dieser mit Selbstmord gedroht hat, wird auch dies an einen entsprechend geschulten Kollegen gegeben. Gleichzeitig werden Name und Anschrift der betroffenen Person an die Polizei weiter gegeben. 

In einem solchen Fall springen beim Support immer die roten Warnleuchten an! Solche Fälle werden äußerst ernst genommen. Von daher hast du dich goldrichtig verhalten.


----------



## Der Germane (24. Februar 2010)

Du hattest vollkommen recht.

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir meine beste Freundin ist Suizid gefährtet und ich kann dir nur sagen setz solche Leute nicht unterdruck. Also wenn nochmal so was kommt (gott bewahre) rede ruhig mit ihr und Zwing sie nicht dazu (wie : Was bringt dir die Scheiße oder Denk doch mal an die anderen... auch wenn es dir als erstes in den Kopf schießt). Rede lieber mit ihr über ihre Probleme und ob du ihr irgend wie helfen kannst .

Auch wenn du das schon wusstest ich wusste es am anfang nich.

Ich hoffe deine Bekannte fängt sich wieder.

Mfg Germane


----------



## -=TeASy=- (24. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar richtig gehandelt. Dafür mein Respekt!!!

Gruss TeASy


----------



## -cqwerty (24. Februar 2010)

solche leute sollte es mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt : vielleicht ließt diejenige diese fred & versteht es dann !

viel glück bei der versöhnung

mfg qwertz


----------



## Thelda (24. Februar 2010)

Im Ernstfall ist es auf jeden Fall richtig, dass Du sofort ein Ticket schreibst bzw. auf schnellstem Wege Polizei bzw. Rettungsdienst informierst, wenn Du selbst Informationen über den Aufenthaltsort der betroffenen Person hast. Du selbst musstest dabei eine schwere Entscheidung treffen und dafür hast Du mein Mitgefühl und meinen Respekt für den Mut, dass Du gehandelt hast, wo viele Leute lieber wegschauen! Ich verstehe auch, dass Du irgendwie schnell einen GM sprechen wolltest und dabei in einen öffentlichen Channel gegangen bist! Wir wissen alle, dass ein Ticket lange Wartezeiten produzieren kann und wer von uns hat schon Erfahrung mit echten Notfällen und ob es da dann schneller geht. Jeder Kommentar, der hier gegen Dich ausgesprochen wird, ist absolut nicht akzeptabel und sollte eigentlich zu einer Sperrung der Nutzer führen!


----------



## n.bek. (24. Februar 2010)

ob letztendlich richtig gehandelt oder nicht, mag ich nicht beurteilen, da ich in dem sinn ja weder die entsprechenden gespräche noch das normale verhalten jener gildenkollegin kenne. nur denke ich, dass der TE zunächst nichts weiter tun sollte, auch nicht versuchen irgendwie mit ihr kontakt aufzunehmen und schon gleich zweimal sollte er sich NICHT entschuldigen. denn sonst wäre doch der lerneffekt, dass man eben nicht leichtfertig mit themen wie suizid umgehen sollte, zumindest nicht wenn für den anderen nicht ersichtlich ist, dass man "nur" seinen schwarzen humor auslebt, doch gleich null. es ist doch eher angemessen, dass jene gildenkollegin das nächste mal vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger ist wenn sie von suizid und ihrem ach so schweren leben spricht.


----------



## Tamrac (25. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, ich hätte dasselbe getan, wenn es denn wirklich so ernsthaft rübergekommen wäre. Und das sie dich nun ignoriert zeigt nur, dass sie ziemlich unreif ist, wenn sie das Thema suizid eh nur dafür missbraucht hat um aufmerksamkeit zu erbetteln.


----------



## Minastry (25. Februar 2010)

Alles wichtige wurde ja bereits gesagt. Trotzdem schön zu wissen das es immer wieder Leute doch kümmert was mit Anderen passiert. Zivilcourage kann man heute garnicht genug loben.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2010)

Die schrieb:


> Wenn im Spiel jemand ankündigt sich selbst das Leben zu nehmen, sollte dies einem GM gemeldet werden. Folgendes löst dies bei Blizzard aus.
> 
> Tickets werden nach verschiedenen Prioritäten bearbeitet. Selbstmord, Gewalt, Sexueller Missbrauch (auch und gerade mit Kindern) usw. stehen dabei an oberster Stelle. Wenn jemand im Gespräch mit einem GM auf dieses Thema kommt, wird dieser GM sofort die Finger still halten und einen entsprechend geschulten Kollegen holen. In jeder Schicht gibt es entsprechende Leute. Wenn in einem Ticket über jemand anderen berichtet wird, daß dieser mit Selbstmord gedroht hat, wird auch dies an einen entsprechend geschulten Kollegen gegeben. Gleichzeitig werden Name und Anschrift der betroffenen Person an die Polizei weiter gegeben.
> 
> In einem solchen Fall springen beim Support immer die roten Warnleuchten an! Solche Fälle werden äußerst ernst genommen. Von daher hast du dich goldrichtig verhalten.



Quoted because it's true.

Die Reaktion des Threaderstellers war vollkommen korrekt. N Bekannter von mir hat auch mal als GM gearbeitet und hat mal ne ähnliche Story erzählt. Da haben sie dann auch die Polizei losgeschickt.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Februar 2010)

Du hast dich eigentlich richtig verhalten, allerdings kann es sein das sie (?) das nur vorgespielt hat um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.


----------



## NoFlame (25. Februar 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass deine Geschichte wahr ist. Und wenn ja würde ich sagen müsstest du eig die Kosten für dein Einsatz tragen



ähm zivil courage?


----------



## EisblockError (25. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Quoted because it's true.
> 
> Die Reaktion des Threaderstellers war vollkommen korrekt. N Bekannter von mir hat auch mal als GM gearbeitet und hat mal ne ähnliche Story erzählt. Da haben sie dann auch die Polizei losgeschickt.



Jo stimmt, bei mir Arbeiten sogar 2 Bekannt in Irland als GMs (beides Cousins)


----------



## Chris_Makin (25. Februar 2010)

Lieber einmal zuviel die Polizei vorbeigeschickt als einmal zu wenig.

Absolut richtig gehandelt. Und sie braucht da auch gar nicht beleidigt zu sein. Eigentlich hast du ihr nur gezeigt , dass sie dir etwas bedeutet und es dir eben nicht egal ist, dass sie hops geht.


----------



## Ale4Sale (25. Februar 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> wieso sollte er dafür die kosten tragen weil er verantwortungsvoll gehandelt hat???



Nur weil er einem aufmerksamkeitsheischenden emotionalen jungen Mädchen die Selbstmordmasche abgekauft hat? Wenn sich jemand wirklich umbringen möchte, an dem Punkt angekommen ist, wo man das Leben als so wertlos betrachtet das man es beenden möchte, teilt man diesen Moment mit niemandem. Teilt man ihn dennoch will man es garnicht erst tun, sondern nur Aufmerksamkeit und Trost in der schweren Zeit die man gerade durchlebt.

Edit: Im übrigen sind die europäischen Staaten generell nicht so nett was solche Einsätze angeht. Wenn man im Atlantik vom Helikopter aus dem Wasser gezogen wird zahlt man dafür bis zu 7000 Euro Sprit und Einsatzgebühren, egal ob man lieber ertrunken wäre ;-) Und ein falscher Alarm bei Feuerwehr oder Polizei kann bei entsprechendem Aufwand durchaus berechnet werden.

Insofern frage ich mich aber sowieso ob die Geschichte der Wahrheit entspricht. Ansich wäre das fahrlässiges Handeln der GMs, denn um einen Suizid zu verhindern wäre es a) sicher längst zu spät gewesen, hätte man es ernst gemeint und b) hätte er ja genauso gut nur einen schlechten Scherz auf anderer Leute Kosten machen können.

Edit 2: Achja, zur Fragestellung des TE:
1. Respekt für deine Courage, ungeachtet der Umstände. Nicht jeder hat das Rückgrat auch den Mund aufzumachen wenn es wirklich ernst zu werden scheint.
2. Dass sie dich nun ignoriert ist nur ein Zeichen mehr dafür das du dich hast verarschen lassen. Sie wollte Aufmerksamkeit und davon hat sie so viel bekommen, dass es ihr schon wieder sterbenspeinlich war. Wenn sie sich wirklich hätte umbringen wollen und du hättest sie abgehalten, wäre sie dankbar. Ist sie aber nicht und das lässt keinen anderen Schluss mehr zu, als dass sie eben nur Aufmerksamkeit wollte. Vermutlich bist du nicht der einzige gewesen, dem sie das aufgetischt hat (Ja, ich hab das auch schon erlebt).
3. Lern was draus für die Zukunft. Du bist nicht der erste, der mit sowas konfrontiert wird und überreagiert. Aber in 99% aller Fälle wird es sich, wenn jemand den du kaum kennst dir mit Selbstmordgefasel kommt, am besten noch wegen gescheiterter Beziehungen, nicht um mehr als heiße Luft handeln.


----------



## echterman (25. Februar 2010)

1. TE hat alles richtig gemacht(der /2 mal außen vor gelassen). menschleben zu schützen ist eine pflicht. Das Recht was zu unternehmen hattest du und keine Sorge es wird dich niemand verknacken. Und wenn schon, du kannst sagen das du was getan hast und Leben retten wolltest.
2. Bin ich froh das BLIZZ da dann reagiert und das die GMs dann handeln.
3. Es ist meist wirklich so das Menschen die so etwas ankündigen aufmerksamkeit wollen weil einiges schief läuft und sie vor problemen stehen die einfach zu viel für sie alleine sind. Da du(TE) nicht faul rumgesessen hast, sondern was getan hast und bei ihr die Polizei war, werden sich jetzt mehr Menschen mit ihr befassen und sie kann ihr Probleme in den Griff bekommen.


Du hast ihr so gesehen nicht nur kurzfristig geholfen sondern auch langfristig geholfen. 

Gut gemacht.

PS: an alle die meinen dein handeln war falsch und das du blechen sollst. Wenn du eine Rechnung bekommst dann dafür das du ein Menschenleben retten wolltest und eventuelles größeres Leid verhindert hast. So eine Rechnung würde ich gerne bezahlen wenn ich sie verursacht hätte, weil ich dann sagen kann: ich hab was getan und habe nicht dumm rum gesessen und däumchen gedreht wärend sich ein Mensch Leid zufügt. Und mit der Rechnung vor dem Allmächtigen erscheinen am ende unserer Tage ist doch mal ein Orden.


----------



## Kryta (25. Februar 2010)

Was heistn zu spät..wenn sie z.b Pillen eingeworfen hätte...und die Männer in grün paar Minuten später eingetroffen wären könnte man ihr diese Auspumpen bez. sie entgiften.

Und kosten kommen da auf einen nicht zu...wieso auch? Die Dame hat im chat die tat angekündigt bez. Andeutungen drauf gemacht ...ob sie wirklich dazu fähig wäre kann man als Leser nie wissen..also hat man einen guten Grund nach Hilfe zu rufen damit dies klargestellt wird ob sie es jetzt nur so sagte oder obs ernst war...

Also ich finde du hast gut reagiert und viele sollten sich an dir ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## Tidra-on (25. Februar 2010)

Geht nur mir das so das ich finde das der TE etwas übereagiert hat?
Sie hat sich ausgeloggt und er ruft gleich die Polizei und alarmiert Gott und die Welt?
Sry. Es wurde hier schon des öfteren gesagt, wer sich tatsächlich umbringen will wird dies nicht gross kundtun. Erst recht nicht ingame. 
Menschlich gesehen hat der TE natürlich vollkommen (wenn auch in meinen Augen übertrieben) korrekt reagiert. 
Nüchtern betrachtet jedoch, scheint die Dame nur ihrem Frust etc. loswerden wollen. Das dabei auch mal Suizid (jer nach Lebenslage) ins Spiel kommt, ist völlig normal. Nur drüber reden und es tatsächlich tun...dazwischen liegen Welten. Insofern kann ich die Dame auch etwas verstehen für die jetzige Kontaktsperre. Sie redet und vertraut sich jemandem an, der anschliessend nichts besseres zu tun hat als dies im /2 und auch noch bei Blizz und der örtlichen Polizei public zu machen. 
Manchmal ist halt weniger mehr, manchmal sollte man doch mal einen Moment inne halten und abwarten...und eben nicht gleich ne hundertschaft bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2010)

Soetwas ist ziemlich schwer, und einen Suizidversuch hab ich auch scho hinter mir. Ich hatte was ähnliches bei einer Freundin, sie wollte sich umbringen. Da sie nicht ihre neue Telefonnummer rausrücken wollte wusste ich nicht was ich tun sollte. Mit einigen Fragespielchen fand ich heraus wie ihr Hausarzt hiess (Nachname von Freundin und Hausarzt waren gleich) und gleich Angerufen, wann die erste Zeit erreichbar war. (Schule beshalb geschwänzt) Ich habe ihnen alles erzählt, sie war Patientin bei dem Arzt. Später hat sie Herausgefunden das ich es war der es gesagt hatte und hat Kontakt abgebrochen.

Ich weiss nicht wie es ihr geht , selten mache ich mir Sorgen. Man muss versuchen drüber hinwegzukommen.

Editus sagt: Einsolches verhalten wie deiniges sollte man nen Orden verleihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Februar 2010)

Ich lag mal im stockdunklen Studentenwohnheimzimmer, da sagte meine Mitbewohnerin: "Hey schau mal was ich gemacht hab." Ich war eigentlich viel zu müde zum gucken. Ich wusste, dass es ihr wegen eines Todesfalls beschissen ging, also hab ich mich aus dem Bett geschält und das Licht angemacht. Da sah ich sie im Bett sitzen mit aufgeschlitzten Pulsadern.
Diese Nacht hat sich unauslöschlich in mein Gehirn gebrannt. Lieber einmal mehr, als einmal weniger. Ich hätte mir "einmal weniger" nie verziehen.


----------



## Werhamster (25. Februar 2010)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand wirklich umbringen möchte, an dem Punkt angekommen ist, wo man das Leben als so wertlos betrachtet das man es beenden möchte, teilt man diesen Moment mit niemandem. Teilt man ihn dennoch will man es garnicht erst tun, sondern nur Aufmerksamkeit und Trost in der schweren Zeit die man gerade durchlebt.



So ein Blödsinn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genug Selbstmorde werden angekündigt und dann auch durchgeführt. Durch Leute wie dich die so eine Meinung verbreiten werden Leute dann vielleicht zu spät gerettet. Ok es ist auch eine Tatsache das viele Leute einfach Aufmerksamkeit wollen, aber deswegen ihre Suizidankündigungen nicht ernst nehmen ist der falsche Weg. Jemand der nur blöd daherredet wird sich dann zweimal überlegen ob er andere Menschen damit so unter Druck setzen will, wenn bei ihm dann die Polizei auftaucht.


Ich kann aber nachvollziehen was du damit meinst das jemand alleine sein will wenn er sowas durchzieht, aber nicht jeder ist so. Deswegen sollte man meiner Meinung nach sowas ernst nehmen und etwas unternehmen. Alleine schon um sich selbst (wie ein anderer schon schrieb) zu schützen.

Das die Person dann aufgebracht ist wenn Krankenwagen und Co. vor der Tür steht ist auch klar, unabhängig davon ob die Drohung ernst gemeint war oder nicht. Man ist wütend weil sich jemand in das eigene Leben eingemischt hat .... aaaaaber jemanden zu erzählen man wolle sich das Leben nehmen und den anderen dann so hängen lassen, das ist ja wohl eindeutig auch zuviel Einmischung. Wer jemanden so extrem belastet, muss auch die Verantwortung übernehmen.


----------



## teufelchen582 (25. Februar 2010)

Leoxxar schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Wenn jemand soetwas ernst meinen könnte ist jeder dazu VERPFLICHTET zu helfen, abgesehen davon ist Selbstmord eine Straftat
> 
> 
> Seid wann bitte ist Selbstmord eine Straftat? Den Paragraphen möchte ich gern mal sehen...
> ...


----------



## Werhamster (25. Februar 2010)

teufelchen582 schrieb:


> Seid wann bitte ist Selbstmord eine Straftat? Den Paragraphen möchte ich gern mal sehen..



Bei uns vielleicht nicht, aber in anderen Ländern war/ist/wasauchimmer es eine Straftat. Ob das Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage. *lol* Das ist genauso gut wie der Spruch von Britney Spears, die meinte das die Todesstrafe gut ist, weil die Leute es dann das nächste mal besser wissen und was draus lernen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Kumpel,

mach dir mal keine Sorgen.
Wenn jemand mit Selbstmord kommt rufst du die Polzei. Ingame sagst du es einem Gamemaster und die Leute dort veranlassen alles nötige.
Du hast richtig gehandelt, wenn du ihren Seelenmülleimer gespielt hast und sie dich wegen einem Lebensrettungsversuch ignoriert ist ihr nicht mehr zu helfen.

Sicher ist es nicht schön, dass andere Leute von ihrer Situation erfahren - aber das ist eine absolute Ausnahme wo man einen Vertrauensbruch auf jeden Fall in Kauf nehmen muss.
Jeder normale Mensch würde es dir danken... wenn auch später (wenn er oder sie wieder klar denkt).



> Seid wann bitte ist Selbstmord eine Straftat? Den Paragraphen möchte ich gern mal sehen..


Selbstmord ist in Deutschland selbstverständlich nicht gesetzlich verboten. Wie solle denn der Suizidant bestraft werden nachdem er sich das Leben nahm?
Wenn du allerdings von einem möglichen Suizidversuch hörst, musst du es melden - ansonsten kannst du wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung verknackt werden.


----------



## Orthrus (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

 lese grade den Thread und wünschte mir, das sich bei einer entsprechenden Situation

 alle Betroffen so verantwortungsvoll und couragiert verhalten.

 Zu einigen der vorgebrachten "Argumente" möchte ich allerdings noch etwas schreiben...

 Ob es sich bei der Androhung eines Suizides schlicht um dummes Gerede, ein Betteln um Aufmerksamkeit oder eine ernst gemeinte Ankündigung handelt lässt aus der Position in der Du dich befunden hast kaum beurteilen. Und so ist es sicher besser gehandelt zu haben, auch wenn die Androhung nicht ernst gemeint war, als nichts zu tun und später zu erfahren die Betreffende hat ihr Vorhaben doch durchgeführt.

 Zudem wurde Deine Einschätzung ja durch die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter geteilt.

 Insofern ist auch das Argument unsinnig, man könne sich (respektive du) einen schlechten Scherz mit jemand anderem machen und ihm/ihr die Polizei oder Rettungskräfte vorbei schicken.

 Oder ist hier wirklich jemand so naiv zu glauben, die zuständigen Mitarbeiter bei Blizz werfen bei einer Meldung wie dieser, keinen Blick in das Chat-Log und legen gegebenenfalls eine Sicherung an, bevor sie die zuständigen Stellen informieren???

 Und ja man kann für mutwillig veranlasste Rettungseinsätze zur Kasse gebeten werden, und nein für die Kosten müsstest nicht Du aufkommen, sondern die Verursacherin (vielleicht ist sie ja deshalb sauer auf Dich?)

 Ansonsten freu Dich über das Igno, erspart Dir nur weiteres unsinniges Geschreibe dieser Frau...



 LG


----------



## kanaru (25. Februar 2010)

wtf ticket geschreiben damit ploizei nach ihr kommt und krankenwagen udn die amcehn das Oo naja was sol man dazu sagen hmm war bestimt peinlich für sie/er ^^


----------



## Schlamm (25. Februar 2010)

Selbst wenn man hundert mal unnötig die Polizei schicken würde. Solange auch nur ein Leben dadurch vielleicht gerettet wird, lohnt es sich doch schon.


----------



## Demyriella (25. Februar 2010)

Mach dir wirklich keine Sorgen, Ihre/Seine Reaktion ist völlig normal.

Mir ging es mal ähnlich. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte Tabletten geschluckt und mich angerufen. Ich hab ihn am Tele gehalten und mein damaliger Lebensgefährte hat über die Telefonzelle die nötigen Wege eingeleitet.

Als er dann aus dem KH wieder draussen war, stand er vor der Tür und hat mir eine reingehauen... 

Tja, dass war dann das Ende der Freundschaft, aber sein Leben hatten wir in jener Nacht gerettet und ich würde immer wieder helfen und immer wieder die Polizei rufen oder wie du nem GM Bescheid geben.

Du hast genau richtig gehandelt!!!! Lass dir bloß nix anderes erzählen.

LG
Alex


----------



## LongD (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

will dir auch nur noch sagen, dass du dich absolut richtig verhalten hast!

Mit soetwas ist absolut nicht zu spaßen!

Den einzigen fehler den du gemacht hast, ist über den /2er-Channel hilfe zu bekommen. Bei 100 Antworten kann ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen kommen 95 nicht aussagende, beleidigende, flamende und unqualifizierte Antworten. Dabei ist es egal um welches Thema es geht. Aber so ist leider ein großteil unserer Wow-Comunity.

Und an alle Leute da draußen:

ES ist die PFLICHT etwas zu unternehmen!!!!


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.



Genau diese Antwort hab ich gesucht. Ahja, und wenn dann morgen die Gildenkollegin tot in der Wohung liegt auf Grund einer Schlafmittelüberdosis, was machst du dann? Könntest du mit dem Gewissen leben, dass die Frau, der es echt scheisse ging und die dir am Vorabend eine Andeutung gemacht hat, sich in der gleichen Nacht umgebracht hat und du hast nichts getan?!
Nungut, dies ist nicht passiert, aber genau deshalb hat der TE richtig gehandelt. Wenn alle Menschen so denken würden wie du, wären wir in einer Anarchie, in der keiner sich um den anderen kümmert und jedes menschliche wäre uns fern. Wir sind aber Menschen und helfen uns unter einander, haben ein soziales Gefüge, falls du sowas kennst. Und da hilft man einem Menschen, der Suizid Andeutungen macht, selbst wenn es nur ein Schrei nach Aufmerksamkeit ist.


----------



## Stupsichen (25. Februar 2010)

Ich finde in solchen Fällen reagiert Blizzard bzw. der jeweilige GM sehr gut. Man weiss ja nie, was an solchen Aussagen dran ist.


----------



## Mithlen (25. Februar 2010)

Du hast absolut richtig gehandelt! Wäre es ein Ernstfall gewesen hättest du ihr Leben gerettet. So hat sie einen ziemlich peinlichen Vorfall erlebt und überlegt es sich
zweimal bevor sie wieder eine so leichtsinnige Aussage macht! 

Die Polizei ist dafür da, Menschen zu helfen..in welcher Art auch immer..und die GMs können ja alle Chats einsehen und auch abschätzen wie Ernst die Lage war/ist.

Lieber einmal zuviel hingeschickt als einmal zu wenig.

Großes Lob an dich, und mach dir keinen Kopf - du hast couragiert gehandelt und das sollte man dir hoch anrechnen! 

Das sie jetzt mit /ignore reagiert ist wohl die Folge von dem, dass sie eingesehen hat vielleicht etwas zu "selbstmitleidend" gehandelt zu haben, indem sie äußerst
theatralisch auf die Trennung ihres Freundes reagiert hat. Für viele Leute ist der erste Schmerz nahezu "unverkraftbar" , da kommt es schon mal vor, dass man solche Aussagen
tätigt....menschlich! 

Und wenn so etwas nochmal passiert - gleich zum GM damit und nicht andere Spieler damit belasten (die meist eh nur eine Scheißantwort auf Lager haben) !


----------



## HMC-Pretender (25. Februar 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> eine Memberin (so richtig?)



Nimm doch das deutsche Wort: Mitgliedin (haha)



> Nun an euch:
> 
> Hatte ich das recht bzw sogar die pflicht das zu tun?


Ja, wenn du wirklich der Meinung warst, sie könnte es ernst meinen, hast du richtig gehandelt. Normalerweise würde man sich am ehesten an Familienmitgleider oder engere Freunde derjenigen wenden, wenn man an die nicht rankommt, ist der Weg über Blizzard & Polizei auch ok.

Im /2 rumzuschreien ist wohl nicht so gut, da ist es vllt. besser einfach die 3-4 Stunden zu warten, die die GM-Antwort braucht oder zu probieren telefonisch irgendwo bei Blizz durchzudringen.

Ist eine ähnliche Situation wie bei der Ankündigung von Amokäufen, man weiß hat nie so recht wie ernst es den Leuten ist. Ansonsten würde ich sie jetzt erstmal in Ruhe lassen, Undank ist halt der Welten Lohn...


----------



## Barangar (25. Februar 2010)

> Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.



dann versuch doch mal zu beweisen, das auch wenn die Polizei nicht gekommen wäre, nix passiert wäre. Geht nicht. Und wenn man sich mal anschaut wie oft Selbstmörder ihre Taten im Internet ankündigen (Blogs, Videos, Onlinegames etc.) würde ich es mir nicht rausnehmen, beurteilen zu können, ob sie es ernst gemeint hat oder nicht.

Es stimmt schon, das die Leute, die laut herausschreien das sie sich umbringen, oft beachtet werden wollen, ein zeichen haben wollen, das sie doch geliebt werden, das ihrer Umwelt daran liegt, sie im Leben zu halten, und um sich zu haben. Wenn sie das gezeigt bekommen, erledigt sich das Thema vielleicht von selbst. Aber was meinst du den passiert, wenn man die Leute in ihrem Irrglaube auch noch bestätigt, das sie allen Menschen in ihrer Umwelt scheiß egal sind. Jipphie, jetzt haben sie erst recht keinen Grund mehr zu leben und einzig die angst vor dem Vorgang des Sterbens bleibt. Wird diese überwunden, ist es zu spät.

Und dann möchte ich mal sehen wie jemand der Familie beibringt, das es ja seine Entscheidung war, und du dich zwar hättest einmischen können, aber dachtest, es geht dich nix an. Viel glück dabei.




@TE

Gut gemacht, die Gründe wurden schon satt und genug erläutert. Aus meiner Erfahrung beim Rettungsdienst wirste wohl keine Rechnung bekommen, war zum. bei uns auf der Wache so, viell. wirds in anderen Bundesländern aber anders geregelt.


----------



## Mindadar (25. Februar 2010)

Was hier für idioten antworten.....da sieht man echt das das niveau der community sinkt, Du hast richtig gehandelt Cold Play, Alles andere wäre unterlassene Hilfeleistung. Und genau wegen solchen spielern wie.....
Zitat

Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.



.....der hier, (sry das zitat rauszusuchen wollte ich nun nicht mehr, weil ich kb mehr hatte weiter zu lesen.)
sinkt das niveau in wow drastisch, ich mein kann doch nich sein das die leute nur denken GIEV ÄPICS und scheiss auf RL von mir und der anderen


----------



## J_0_T (25. Februar 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> vorab will ich sagen, das ich dieses Thema ernst meine, da es mir so wiederfahren ist. Es ist kein Trollversuch und ich möchte bitte wirklich ernst gemeinte Antworten haben.
> 
> ...



Ohne jetzt die anderen sites zu lesen und mich von diversen antworten beeinflussen zu lassen, aber keine sorge ich hole das nach diesem post nach... hier meine ungetrübte meinung zu diesem punkt.

Hast du dich richtig verhalten... Ja. 
du kannst versuchen dich zu entschuldigen, aber es kann auch sein das sie nicht zuhören wird. Falls sie zuhört sag einfach wie es ist. Ehrlichkeit zählt in dem punkt. 

Glaub mir habe das auch durchgemacht... und ich kannte die person nicht... wie auch, sie lebte in den staaten... und irgendwie habe ich es gepackt sie davon u überzeugen das das leben noch lebenswert is... beschissen aber lebenswert.

Als Mitmensch ist es ansatzweise die pflicht bei solchen dingen ernst zu sein und ggf behörden einzuschalten, auch wenn es sich um nen falschen alarm handelt. Mag zwar sein das die betreffende person es als vertrauens sieht so kannst du damit dich beruhigen das du vlt etwas verhindert hast... auch wenn da nichts war. 

Selbe trifft zu wenn man mitbekommt das bestimmte dinge ingame besprochen werden die das leben anderer negativ beeinflussen... auch hier würde ich raten mache das was dein gewissen sagt und bringe es ggf zur ansprache.


Aber ich würde glaube ich genauso handeln... nichts tun is wie davor stehn und zu schauen.


----------



## J_0_T (25. Februar 2010)

Okay... ein glück das ich mal versäumt habe die anderen atworten durchzugehen... da sind ja echt ne menge hirnloser komentare drin... die eher zeigen das etlichen, nicht allen, sowas echt egal is...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Februar 2010)

Ganz kurz und knapp... gut gemacht! 

Ich hatte das mal so ähnlich mit meiner Nachbarin, da hatte ich die Polizei gerufen und die kamen nebst Rettungswagen sofort - als sie wieder aus dem Krankenhaus kam hat sie kein Wort mehr mit mir gesprochen. Aber sie lebte, von daher kann ich sehr sehr gut damit leben.

Hätte ich nichts gesagt und sie wäre verstorben, ich glaub das könnte ich mir nicht verzeihen.


----------



## Mindadar (25. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ganz kurz und knapp... gut gemacht!
> 
> Ich hatte das mal so ähnlich mit meiner Nachbarin, da hatte ich die Polizei gerufen und die kamen nebst Rettungswagen sofort - als sie wieder aus dem Krankenhaus kam hat sie kein Wort mehr mit mir gesprochen. Aber sie lebte, von daher kann ich sehr sehr gut damit leben.
> 
> Hätte ich nichts gesagt und sie wäre verstorben, ich glaub das könnte ich mir nicht verzeihen.



Ich dir auch nicht. ne spaß beiseite, Ich finds super das es noch Menschen gibt deren mitmenschen denen nicht scheissegal sind.


----------



## Nania (25. Februar 2010)

Die Frage wäre doch gewesen, (an alle die meinen, man soll sich nicht in das Leben anderer mischen), wie sich der TE gefühlt hätte, hätte sich diese junge Frau umgebracht. 

Hier hat der TE vollkommen richtig gehandelt (bis auf den /2) und auch wenn sich dein Gildenmitglied jetzt ärgert, sei froh.
Das Risiko, dass sich jemand umbringt, obwohl du davon wusstest, ist viel höher und ich denke auch psychisch sehr viel belastender, als ein Streit. 
Aufmerksamkeit wollen die aller meisten Selbstmörder. Aber selbst wenn, dann ist es immer besser, man verständigt die Polizei, eben damit der Ernstfall nie eintritt. 
Ich könnte nicht mit der Schuld leben, dass sich ein Mensch umgebracht hat, weil ich nicht die Polizei verständigt habe. 

Egal, woher ich die betreffende Person kenne.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Februar 2010)

Rein vom Prinzip, außer das mit dem handels-Channel, hast du vollkommen richtig gehandelt.

Jetzt musst du nur ihr das auch gut rüberbringen.

Wenn jemand sowas schon anspricht darf er sich nicht wundern wenn jemand so handelt, er/sie sollte sich lieber freuen, dass sich jemand ernsthaft sorgern um einen macht.

Du musst ihr es beibringen, dass du dich ernsthaft gesorgt hast, nach dem Motto, dass du es ja auch hättest lassen können und sie ihrem Schicksal hättest überlassen können. 

Oft denken die Leute dann über die guten Gedanken dabei nach. Die sind hier ja zweifelsfrei vorhanden, weil sowas echt aufwühlend sein kann.

Du musst sie einfach erstmal fragen ob du mit ihr sprechen kannst damit du das klären kannst, weil du nichts falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## c0bRa (25. Februar 2010)

kanaru schrieb:


> wtf ticket geschreiben damit ploizei nach ihr kommt und krankenwagen udn die amcehn das Oo naja was sol man dazu sagen hmm war bestimt peinlich für sie/er ^^


Armes Deutschland, mehr fällt mir bei dem Post echt nicht ein...

Zum Thema...
Korrekt verhalten, das mit dem /2 hättest dir sparen können und direkt Ticket auf. Wart nun einfach mal die Zeit ab, wenn se ein bisschen Grips in der Birne hat wird sie in 7-14 Tagen schon einsehen, warum du es getan hast...

Und Einsatzkosten hast du keine zu fürchten, da du in gutem Glauben gehandelt hast. 

Als Feuerwehrler sag ich mal: Lieber 20 Fehleinsätze als ein Ernstfall...


----------



## Grushdak (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich finde es erstmal super, daß es noch Menschen mit Zivilcourage gibt -
die nicht so egozentrisch sind und denen andere nicht ganz egal sind.

Natürlich ist es in solchen Situationen schwierig, richtig zu entscheiden.
Glücklich kann sich der schätzen, der entsprechendes Feingefühl hat.

Ich selber kann dies hier nicht so richtig beurteilen, habe die Gespräche ja nicht mitbekommen.

Jedenfalls Hut ab für Dein schnelles und richtig angebrachtes Handeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass es jetzt erstmal sacken.
Vielleicht kommt sie sogar wieder auf Dich zu.
Solltet Ihr wieder miteinander reden, dann bedarf es nichtmal allzugroßer Erklärungen zu dem warum.


Jedenfalls wünschte ich, es gäbe mehr solcher Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (25. Februar 2010)

Wirklich gut gemacht @TE, du hast dich in einer brenzligen Situation richtig verhalten, super. Gerade da du Ihr nicht in den Kopf schauen kannst (was wirklich drin vorgeht), war es genau die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (25. Februar 2010)

Auf Leute wie den TE kann und darf Deutschland stolz sein, auch wenn das mit dem /2 ein kleiner fail war, dank der WoW community.. 

Meinen Respekt für Deine Zivil Courage hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


MFG Bing


----------



## Magickevin (25. Februar 2010)

Völlig Richtig gehandelt weiß garnicht was hier einige rummaulen....

Gott sei dank gibt es noch solche Menschen die sich für andere Einsetzen


----------



## spielbergklon (25. Februar 2010)

@TE

es war nicht nur richtig, was du getan hast, sondern PFLICHT.

wenn jemand sagt er möchte sich umbringen oder eindeutige andeutungen macht, dann MUSS man das bei der polizei melden.


es ist nicht deine schuld, dass sie nur drama gespielt hat. die quittung für dieses aufmerksamkeitssyndrom bekommt sie von der polizei in form einer rechnung für den einsatz.



übrigens lobenswert wie blizzard seinen rechtlichen PFLICHTEN nachgeht.



und wenn die dame nicht mehr mit dir sprechen will... gut so! die scheint ja ohnehin nicht alle beisammen zu haben.


----------



## Rygel (25. Februar 2010)

du hast alles richtig gemacht, finde ich. die situation war missverständlich und du bist vom schlimmsten ausgegangen. genau das hätte ja auch passieren können. ich glaube das ist mehr als manch anderer getan hätte.
wenn du der dame erklärst dass du dir um sie sorgen gemacht hast wird sie deine entscheidung schon verstehen. und wenn nicht: pfeiff drauf. dann hast du halt ner halbfremden tussi aus dem internet versucht das leben zu retten.

schön, dass man ja scheinbar auch aus dem hause blizz sofort reagiert zu haben scheint. woher käme sonst die polizei?


----------



## norfair (25. Februar 2010)

alles richtig gemacht. du wolltest ihr nur helfen und hast dich um sie gesorgt. ich hätte genau das selbe getan. je nachdem, wie sie das alles gesagt hätte. und lass das erst einmal etwas ruhen. schreiben sie in ein paar tagen wieder an und erklär ihr alles. eben mit sorgen etc.


----------



## Esda (25. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass du absolut richtig reagiert hast, auch wenn es schwer ist, so eine Situation übers Internet abzuschätzen. 
Dass Blizzard da extra Mitarbeiter hat, wusste ich garnicht. Das macht den kalten Riesen aber um Längen sympathischer.




spielbergklon schrieb:


> es ist nicht deine schuld, dass sie nur drama gespielt hat. die quittung für dieses aufmerksamkeitssyndrom bekommt sie von der polizei in form einer rechnung für den einsatz.
> 
> und wenn die dame nicht mehr mit dir sprechen will... gut so! die scheint ja ohnehin nicht alle beisammen zu haben.



Seh ich genauso. Wenn sie dumm rumlabert muss sie auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Ihre Reaktion zeigt ja deutlich, dass es nur dahergeredet war.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (25. Februar 2010)

Also erst einmal darfst du nicht erwarten etwas vernünftiges aus dem /2 zu bekommen.
Und zu deiner frage kann ich nur sagen: ja das war richtig. Vielleicht wäre nie was passiert.
Aber wenn auch nur ein Hinweiss darauf besteht das es zu so etwas kommen könnte ist es besser so etwas zu sagen. 
Erst einmal wird sie nicht mehr mit dier reden aber was wäre wenn es so gekommen wäre?!
Solche sachen werden viel zu oft nicht ernst genommen.

Hast du dich eigentlich direkt bei der Polizei gemeldet oder bei Blizzard (GM)?
wenns bei Blizzard war kann man denen ja wohl nicjht nachsagen das sie sich um nichts kümmern würden.


----------



## spielbergklon (25. Februar 2010)

norfair schrieb:


> schreiben sie in ein paar tagen wieder an und erklär ihr alles. eben mit sorgen etc.



wofür erklären und entschuldigen....?

einzige person, die sich zu entschuldigen hat, ist die dame bei dem TE.


----------



## benbaehm (25. Februar 2010)

du hast dich richtig verhalten! stell dir vor du hättest es nicht getan und sie hätte sich etwas angetan... du hast mut zur zivilcourage bewiesen und nicht einfach weggesehen! finde ich gut.

lass sie denke was sie will. wer so blöde scherze macht, brauch sich im nachhinein nicht beschweren.

gruß, ben


----------



## Braamséry (25. Februar 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> wofür erklären und entschuldigen....?
> 
> einzige person, die sich zu entschuldigen hat, ist die dame bei dem TE.



1. von entschuldigen steht da nix
2. is doch woh verständlich oder?, Er hat richtig gehandelt, nur sie wollte es wohl ja nicht und damit sie das nicht in den falschen hals kriegt erklärt man eben, dass man es aus sorge getan hat und nicht wegen etwas anderem.


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Du Dich korrekt verhalten hast.

Man weiss nie ob es ernst oder nicht ernst ist - von daher, gut, dass auch Blizz da tatsächlich reagiert hat. Wir wissen alle wie schnell Menschen in Onlinespielen offen werden, offener teilweise als anderswo!


----------



## Saberclaw (25. Februar 2010)

Sowas wie dir ist mir noch nicht passiert, aber ich finde es toll, dass du sofort was unternehmen wolltest.

Nichts gegen deine Freundin hier, aber wenn sie schon über Suizid redet und dir damit den Abend versaut, dann soll sie sich net wundern, dass da, wie in dem Fall, irgendjemand wie Polizei, Eltern, was auch immer, informiert werden.
Sie soll froh sein, dass sie jemanden hat, der sie vor einer großen Dummheit bewahren wollte, auch wenn die Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Vorhabens zweifelhaft war/ist.

Im Klartext hießt das, dass du bei so etwas nicht schweigen darfst.

Dennoch komm ich net drüber hinweg zu sagen, auch wenn ich das alter dieser Person net kenne, dass bei Trennungen meist impulsiv gehandelt wird in dem ganzen Gefühlswirrwar. Wenn man nicht weiß wie man mit dem Schmerz fertig werden kann, dann denke viele "Ich will am liebsten sterben". An der Stelle brauchen diese Personen erstmal viel Zeit um nachzudenken.

Fazit:
Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob du das richtige getan hast oder nicht, aber ein paar Sachen kann ich dir sagen, die du dazu gelernt hast (das ist sowohl ernsthaft als auch ein bischen scherzhaft gemeint):

1.) Schreibe nichts dummes in den Handelschannel oder die hungrigen Wölfe zerfleischen dich.
2.) Bei Frauen kannst du nichts richtig machen.
3.) Internetbekanntschaften sind meistens undurchschaubarer als man denkt. Kennst du sie wirklich gut?


----------



## Shubunki (25. Februar 2010)

Es spielt keine Rolle, wie sich Dir gegenüber jetzt verhält. Du hast genau richtig gehandelt. Überleg doch mal: Du hättest nichts getan und sie hätte es durchgezogen.. wie hättest Du Dich dann gefühlt?
Allerdings und da spreche aus Berufserfahrungen, sind die meisten angekündigten Suizidversuche nur der Versuch, auf eine, wie auch immer geartete, Problemstellung aufmerksam zu machen und werden in den seltesten Fällen realisiert.

eines noch: Wenn es so gewesen ist, das Blizz tatsächlich alles mögliche in die Wege geleitet hat, dann Hut ab!..das finde ich mal richtig gut


----------



## My Name is Earl (25. Februar 2010)

Lieber TE,

Ich selber habe auch schon erfahrungen dieser Art gemacht (zwar nicht online sondern im RL) und ich weiss in welche Situation man kommt. in den meisten fällen ist es wirklich so das es nur ein hilfeschrei ist. Aber kann man sich da 100% sicher sein? Die Antwort darauf ist ein klares NEIN!

Dein verhalten war richtig und du hast die Pflicht zu handeln wenn dir jemand eine solche Info gibt! wenn es um menschenleben geht (auch wenn es das eigene ist) hat man alles zu tun um es zu shcützen! In deinem fall war es das Ticket! Und es wäre auch nicht das erste mal das so ein Leben gerettet wurde!

Du hast zivilcourage bewiesen und hast dir ein herz gefasst! Schön das es noch menschen gibt die sich um andere sorgen! 

Im diesem sinne ein dickes gzi und ein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn man weiss nie ob du nicht einem bekannten von einem hier geholfen hast.

MFG

Achja zum Thema ignor, nimm dir das nicht zu herzen! sie wird verstehen das du dich nur sorgen wolltest, abwarten tee trinken und dann das gespräch suchen! und nicht verletzt sein wenn sie es vielleicht nie versteht!


----------



## mightydragon (25. Februar 2010)

@ Shubunki -- Richtig, in den meisten Fällen ist es nur Aufmerksamkeiterhaschen. Aber man sollte nie davon ausgehen.
So auch bei einer guten Freundin von mir. Freund hat sich getrennt, allein zu Haus, voller Schnapsschrank, Tabletten jeglicher Art.


Hat alle möglichen Freunde und sogar ihren (Ex)-Freund angerufen, das sie sich mit Tabletten und Alkohol umbringt.
Muss zugeben, dass ich das auch Anfangs für einen Scherz hielt und hab mir nichts weiter gedacht, hab es mir dann aber doch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Der Einzige der innerhalb von 15 Minuten bei ihr auf der Hausmatte stand war ich und ich hatte noch 20km Fahrtweg vor mir und ihre "Freunde" wohnten um die Ecke...

Im Krankenhaus wurde mir aber versichert, dass es ingesamt aber nur ein absolut harmloser Coktail geworden wäre aber man kann nie wissen.

Sie wollte aber auch wehement nicht, dass ich Rettungswagen rufe und sie hat kurz danach auch jeglichen Kontakt zu mir abgebrochen.
So hart das auch klingt aber anscheinend ist den Leuten das eigene Image wichtiger als Leute die sich um sie Sorgen oder kümmern.
@ TE -- Ich gehe davon aus, dass du auch nie wieder was von ihr hören wirst.

Und was Blizzard betrifft: Eine liebe Gildenkollegin hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem.
Jemand hat sich in sie verliebt (im Spiel) und hat sie ingame wehement belästigt und später sogar versucht in ihre Wohnung einzudringen durch den Hausmeister ala "Ich bin der Bruder und hab mein Schlüssel vergessen" usw.
Da hat Blizzard jegliche Logs der Polizei offen gelegt ohne das man wirklich warten musste.


----------



## Yakiros (25. Februar 2010)

@ alle, die meinten, der TE hätte überreagiert...

Warum ist denn die Polizei überhaupt dort hingefahren? Wenn es ja so wäre, wie viele hier behaupten, dann müsste die Polizei, welche ja mit Sicherheit eine große Erfahrung mit solchen Dingen hat, ebenso wissen "wer so was ankündigt wird das niemals durchziehen"!

Wäre es also so, dass sich niemand umbringt, der so was vorher ankündigt, müsste man als Polizei und auch als GM (die sicher auch dahingehend geschult werden, wie sie mit solchen Tickets umzugehen haben) einfach alles ignorieren, denn es kann ja gar nichts passieren...

Vielleicht bemerkt ja der ein oder andere TE-Kritiker den Fehler in seinen Gedankengängen... denn nicht nur ein panischer WoW'ler hätte dann überreagiert, sondern auch das Unternehmen Blizzard sowie die Polizeibehörden... alles ziemlich unwahrscheinlich!

Klar, viele Drohungen sind leere Drohungen, aber woher will man das wissen? Das kann man nicht wissen, wenn so was von jemandem angekündigt wird, egal WIE gut man diese Person kennt! Wer über Suizid auch nur nachdenkt, ist nicht gesund und diese Person braucht Hilfe! Und auch aus einer Drohung oder den Gedanken, die man jemandem mitteilt kann selbst Monate später noch Realität werden, wenn man der betroffenen Person nicht hilft!

Vielleicht hat die Gildenkollegin des TE nun erkannt, dass sie Hilfe nötig hat und sucht sich diese, wünschenswert wäre es ihr zumindest!

Keiner hier kann sich in diese Frau hineinversetzen und weiß was wirklich in ihr vorgeht, denn jeder Mensch ist anders! Auch wenn man selbst schon Menschen kennengelernt hat, die Suizidgedanken hatten, ist dies nicht mit dem hier vorliegenden Fall vergleichbar! Man muss jeden Menschen ernst nehmen, der Selbstmord auch nur andeutet! 

Und die einzige Möglichkeit des TE war es auf diesem Weg, über einen GM dafür zu sorgen, dass seiner Freundin/Bekannten nichts passiert! Er hat das einzig richtige getan!
Wer was anderes behauptet, der hat mein Mitleid!


----------



## Harlech (25. Februar 2010)

Auch ich finde das Verhalten des TE absolut in Ordnung. 
Daher ziehe ich zumindest meinen virtuellen Hut.

Zu dem Thema mit Ticket bei Blizzard.

Die GM´s werden unter Garantie nicht ohne weiteres die Behörden informieren.
Die werden sich auch zuvor die entsprechenden Logs anschauen. Der Chat wird
fleissig protokolliert. Daher wird auch der entsprechende GM, welches sich dies 
angeschaut hat zu dem gleichen Schluß gekommen sein wie du.

Und es ist in jedem Fall der richtige Schluß. Lieber einmal zuoft die Polizei fehlerhaft 
informiert, als gar nicht


Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Braamséry (25. Februar 2010)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle, wie sich Dir gegenüber jetzt verhält.



Muss nicht sein.

Mir persöhnlich wäre es auch nicht egal wie sich die person dann mir gegenüber verhält, vor allem wenn man eine person lieb gewonnen hat.

Das liegt dann aber immer bei der Person.

*Das was du dannach schreibst ist natürlich richtig, bevor du denkst, dass ich nur den ersten Satz kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Jesbi (25. Februar 2010)

Ich selber habe vor Jahren von unserem Lehrer gehört, dass sich eine Klassenkameradin vom Dach gestürzt hat.
Ihre Versetzung war gefährdet und Sie wusste wohl nicht wie Sie das ihren Eltern beibringen sollte.

Was für den einen vielleicht gerade mal ärgerlich ist, dass ist für den anderen ein unüberbrückbares Problem.

Hätte Sie mal drüber geredet und einen Gesprächspartner wie den TE gehabt, dann würde Sie heute noch Leben und wer weiss was aus Ihr geworden wäre.

Alles Richtig gemacht @TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (25. Februar 2010)

ich finde das du dich sehr verantwortungsvoll verhalten hast denn sowas is echt ernst
vielleicht war des mit dem /2 ein bisschen daneben aber es geht hier vielleicht um ein 
Menschen leben ! Deaswegen finde ich gut wie du gehandelt hast ^^


----------



## Talismaniac (25. Februar 2010)

DU hast dich absolut falsch verhalten. Ich habe viele sogenannte "dpepressive" "freunde" und wenn wieder einmal jemand sagt suizid bla blubb, dann sag ich nur "mach". Es wird nie jemand machen, wenn er es jemanden sagt, er will nur aufmerksamkeit. Jemand der es nicht sagt, dem kannst sowieso net helfen. Und glaub mir, es ist so.

Flamed mich ruhig, doch wenn ihr in so einer Lage seid, und gott verdammt jah, ich war das schon oft, dann atmet mal tief durch und sagt was sache ist.


----------



## Orgoron (25. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja war ja nett gemeint, aber keiner hat das Recht sich bei sowas ein zu mischen. Jeder kann mit seinen Leben machen was er will da hat sich keiner ein zu mischen. Ausserdem wie hier schon oft geschrieben leute die sowas ankündigen machen es eh nicht sondern wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.




Ankündigungen über Selbstmordabsichten sollte man IMMER ernstnehmen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suizid#Suizidpr.C3.A4vention

Vollkommen richtig gehandelt auch Daumen hoch für Blizz.

Ich hoff mal solche Posts wie die oben stammen von irgendwelchen 15 jährigen Trollen (ohne jetzt alle Jugendlichen über diesen Kamm zu scheren)
die eigentlich gar nicht wissen was sie faseln.

Vieleicht geht bei euch im Kopf auch mal die Birne an und ihr begreift wie kostbar und einzigartig ein Menschenleben ist und das Kostenargument ist ja wohl der grösste Witz hoffentlich kommt ihr nicht auch mal in ein Notsituation und niemand hilft euch weil sich das eh nich "lohnt".


----------



## Shubunki (25. Februar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> DU hast dich absolut falsch verhalten. Ich habe viele sogenannte "dpepressive" "freunde" und wenn wieder einmal jemand sagt suizid bla blubb, dann sag ich nur "mach". Es wird nie jemand machen, wenn er es jemanden sagt, er will nur aufmerksamkeit. Jemand der es nicht sagt, dem kannst sowieso net helfen. Und glaub mir, es ist so.
> 
> Flamed mich ruhig, doch wenn ihr in so einer Lage seid, und gott verdammt jah, ich war das schon oft, dann atmet mal tief durch und sagt was sache ist.



..und wieso hat sich TE Falsch verhalten?.. ich meine, er hat sich sorgen gemacht und versucht zu helfen.. was is daran denn falsch?.. abgesehen davon, wenn du also zu der erkentniss kommst, das die nur aufgrund von Problemen aufmersamkeit wollen und du sie mit " mach doch " abspeisst, sind dir die probleme "deiner Freunde" also egal?
Mann mann, auf Freunde wie Dich könnte ich wirklich dankend verzichten.. und du hast recht: Bevor ich mit Problemen zu Dir kommen würde, heul ich liebe ne parkuhr voll.. Das ist im Ergebniss ergiebiger

und die Lone-Wolf-Nummer kannste Dir schenken... jeder hat eine solche Phase schonmal gehabt

@Orgoron: /sign


----------



## Nero4444 (25. Februar 2010)

@ Threadersteller

Weiß nun nicht ob das schon kam da ich mir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht alles durchgelesen habe.

Ich werde einfach mal aus Erfahrung sprechen da es nach meiner Trennung von meiner Ex mich auch sehr hart getroffen hatte (wo aber auch andere persönliche Probleme eine Rolle spielten) und das Thema suizid auch in meinen Gedanken rumschwirte. So einen Schritt zu wagen ist sehr schwer und in den meisten Fällen wird es nicht getan. Wie viele auch sagen sind es aber die Leute die sowas ansprechen meistens nur Leute die Aufmerksamkeit wollen, da gebe ich vielen Recht. Wer hier noch seinen geistigen Dünnschiss abgibt mit er antworte nur mit "mach doch", da möchte ich mal sehen was ist wenn es die Person wirklich macht. Jedoch hast du in meinen Augen absolut richtig gehandelt. Aufmerksamkeit hin oder her, hätte die gute es am Ende getan, hättest du dir weitaus mehr Vorwürfe gemacht, das kannste mir glauben. Wenn sie nun stinkig oder sonst was auf dich ist dann soll sie es eben sein. Dann ist sie sich aber auch nicht bewusst in welche Situation sie dich gebracht hat und nahm das ganze sowieso nicht ernst. Lieber einmal mehr um Hilfe geschriehen als einmal zu wenig. Was die ganzen Idioten im Chat angeht, dass sind Leute die eben sowas einfach nicht ernst nehmen und die andere Menschen nicht interessieren. Was im Chat allgemein für Hampelmänner rumrennen brauch ich glaub ich hier keinem erzählen, dass weiß auch jeder selber.

Richtig gehandelt, mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen.

PS: Entschuldigt stellenweise die Ausdrucksweise. Soll sich keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lempo (25. Februar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> DU hast dich absolut falsch verhalten. Ich habe viele sogenannte "dpepressive" "freunde" und wenn wieder einmal jemand sagt suizid bla blubb, dann sag ich nur "mach". Es wird nie jemand machen, wenn er es jemanden sagt, er will nur aufmerksamkeit. Jemand der es nicht sagt, dem kannst sowieso net helfen. Und glaub mir, es ist so.
> 
> Flamed mich ruhig, doch wenn ihr in so einer Lage seid, und gott verdammt jah, ich war das schon oft, dann atmet mal tief durch und sagt was sache ist.



Und was is wenn ein freund von dir es tut wie fühlst du dich dann? Ich denk du würdest dir ewig schlecht fühlen weil du nix getan hast

Ich finde es richtig was du getan hast!

Was wäre eine welt ohne leute die sich net gegenseitig unterstüzen!


----------



## Kafka (25. Februar 2010)

Lempo schrieb:


> Und was is wenn ein freund von dir es tut wie fühlst du dich dann? Ich denk du würdest dir ewig schlecht fühlen weil du nix getan hast
> 
> Ich finde es richtig was du getan hast!
> 
> Was wäre eine welt ohne leute die sich net gegenseitig unterstüzen!



Warum sollte er ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? Es ist schliesslich jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich umbringt oder nicht. Wenn sich wer umbringen will hilft auch gutes zu reden nichts.

Wenn man solche Situarionen nicht selbst erlebt hat brauch man nicht mit reden! Ich gehe jede Wette ein das die Meiste die sagen das der TE richtig gehandelt hat noch nie mit diesen Selbstmord mimimi gehabe zu tun hatten!


----------



## KARUxx (25. Februar 2010)

Total über reagiert...

Kann ich echt nix dazu sagen...


----------



## SarahBailey (25. Februar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> DU hast dich absolut falsch verhalten. Ich habe viele sogenannte "dpepressive" "freunde" und wenn wieder einmal jemand sagt suizid bla blubb, dann sag ich nur "mach". Es wird nie jemand machen, wenn er es jemanden sagt, er will nur aufmerksamkeit. Jemand der es nicht sagt, dem kannst sowieso net helfen. Und glaub mir, es ist so.
> 
> Flamed mich ruhig, doch wenn ihr in so einer Lage seid, und gott verdammt jah, ich war das schon oft, dann atmet mal tief durch und sagt was sache ist.



Entschuldige bitte, aber so wie du schreibst, nehm ich dir das nicht ab, dass du depressive Freunde hast.... Alleine die Anführungsstriche sagen da schon einiges aus... Wenn sie nur so tun als wären sie deressiv, dann kannst du sie nicht als Beispiel nehmen und wenn sie wirklich depressiv sind, dann lass doch die "" bitte weg!!
 Wer so einen Freund wie dich hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr!!! Ich war schon öfters in so Situationen, ich habe oft genug früher über Selbstmord nachgedacht und jemand, der, wenn ich ihm das anvertraue, sagt "Mach doch", der hätte mich erst recht in den Suizid getrieben. Mach doch mal die Augen auf!!! Bist du echt so ***???
Mal abgesehen davon: Wenn es "nur" um die Aufmerksamkeit geht, was ist so schlimm, einem so gefährdeten Menschen die Aufmerksamkeit zu geben, die er braucht? Nichts!!! Manchmal sind es einfach nur aufbauende Worte oder ein "Ich habe dich lieb", was einem hilft.

@TE: Du hast richtig gehandelt... Ich hoffe nur, es gibt mehr so Leute wie dich, die anderen suizidalen Personen helfen!! Und die Polizei rufen und dafür sorgen, dass etwas Schlimmes verhindert wird, ist helfen! Denn so hat man die Chance, seine Probleme wirklich zu lösen!!


----------



## SarahBailey (25. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> ...Selbstmord mimimi gehabe...



Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!!! Da fehlen mir grad echt die Worte... Wie dumm kann man sein? Wie dumm?


----------



## Blutlos (25. Februar 2010)

TE, du hast unter moralischen, sozialen und juristischen Gesichtspunkten völlig korrekt gehandelt (die Meldung im /2 war zwar unnötig aber das ist unerheblich). Das Ticket ist in solchen Fällen der richtige Weg und wird vom ingame Support auch entsprechend behandelt.

Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet dies, dass jemand, der - egal mit welcher Begründung - in einem vergleichbaren Fall nicht reagiert in den genannten Punkten erhebliche Defizite aufweist.


----------



## Gerti (25. Februar 2010)

Über manche Dinge macht man einfach keine "Scherze".
Ob es irgendwleche Amoklauf Drohungen sind (hatten wir schon in der Schule),Suizidabsichten oder was auch immer ist. Sowas muss man ernst nehmen, denn wenn Leute in Gefahr sind ist es besser auf Nummer sicher zu gehen als fahrlässig Menschen sterben zu lassen.
Lieber 100x Fehlalarm und einen Retten, als nie was sagen und dann gibts am Ende eine Katastrophe. Hast ja gesehen, was passiert, wenn mann "Amoklaufankündigungen" nicht ernst nimmst...
Ich finde, wenn jemand auch nur über den Freitod nachdenkt (also nicht generell, sondern darüber ob der Tod für ihn eine Lösung wäre), denke ich hat dieser Hilfe (Ob professionelle oder von Freunden) nötig.


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2010)

Selbstmord ankündigungen sind in 95% der fälle nicht ernst gemeint. Wer sich umbringen will tut es einfach, der rennt nicht rum und schreit "ich bring mich jetzt um ich bring mich jetzt um rettet mich!!" Wenn sich jemand töten will ist es ihm ernst, der wird verhindern wollen das man ihn rettet, und keine rettung herbeiführen. Solche ansagen wie "ich bring mich jetzt um" sind entweder ein doofer witz, eine leute aussprache von -.- oder einfach nur ein schrei nach aufmerksamkeit. Durch das verhalten des TE´s, und die von blizzard alarmierte polizei ist jetzt die gesamte nachbarschaft (und somit auch die Schule/arbeit) des mädchens darüber informiert das sie eine durchgeknallte ist. So geht die gesellschaft nämlich mit depressiven um: durchgeknallte Freaks die eine gefahr sind. Das mädel wird jetzt stundenlange gespräche mit dem seelenklempner durchführen müssen, dumm sprüche von den mitschülern über sich ergehen lassen müssen, die eltern werden andauernd rumheulen "oh washaben wir nur falsch gemacht" und das obwohl wahrscheinlich gar nichts ist. Ist auch eine nette mobbingmethode, mir hat auch mal einer selbstmordabsichten unterstellt, ich hab 2 Jahre gebraucht den bekloppten seelenklempner sowie meine eltern davon zu überzeugen das ich nicht vorhabe mich zu töten, und die schule musst ich auch wechseln. Insofern: Blöde aktion von unserer depritusse weil sie sowas einfach sagt, jetzt muss sie die konsequenzen tragen...Solltest du mal hier vorbeischauen werte Dame, viel spass die nächsten 2-3 Jahre.

Aber der TE hat sich richtig verhalten, auch wenn es so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist das sie sich wirklich was antun wollte hat sie jetzt vermutlich ihre lektion gelernt was dämliche fehlalarme angeht.


----------



## Nania (25. Februar 2010)

Man kann aber von vornherein nicht sagen, was ein Ernstfall ist, und was nicht. Wir hatten eine Klassenkameradin, die sich selbst umbringen wollte, niemand hat sie ernst genommen, da sie es dann doch nie getan hat. Irgendwann aber verschwand sie plötzlich aus dem Unterricht. Zuerst wunderte das niemand, als sie aber nach einer halben Stunde nicht wieder auftauchte, haben sich auch alle Sorgen gemacht. Gott sei dank hatten wir einen, der sie sich wohl öfter anvertraut hatte und interessanterweise fanden wir sie da, wo unsere Klassenkameradin sie vermutete - auf dem Dach des Krankenhauses. 
Sie konnte sie davon abhalten, zu springen. Aber danach war uns allen klar: Man kann nie wissen. 
Besser einemal zu viel alamieren, als EINMAL zu wenig. Denn das dürfte ein Menschenleben doch wohl wert sein, oder? Auch wenn der Mensch sich dann nicht tatsächlich umbringen will. Das ist eben nicht immer ersichtlich, zudem sind wir alle keine Psychologen. 

Leuten, die im Scherz sagen "Ich bring mich um", merkt man das meistens an, auch Leuten, die man sehr gut kennt. Aber nicht unbedingt bei Leuten, die einem in WoW das Herz ausschütten. Da kann es denke ich auch mal, gerade wegen der relativen Anonymität, doch auch mal ein Ernstfall sein. Wenn man sich dann keine Sorgen macht und der Mensch sich umbringt.... ich weiß nicht, was man dann wohl tun würde


----------



## Terratec (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn du es als "ernsthaft" empfunden hast, hast du dich absolut richtig verhalten. Juristisch sowieso. Allerdings muss man nicht immer gleich alle Register ziehen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob der Gegenüber es auch ernst meint. Aus deiner Beschreibung alleine, würde ich sagen hätte ich ähnlich/gleich reagiert. Am besten ist denke ich in so einer Situation immer, im Teamspeake o.Ä. darüber zu reden, da man da nicht nur besser helfen, bzw aufmuntern kann, sondern auch erkennt ob es ernst gemeint ist. Vor allem wenn Leute schlecht gelaunt sind, weil es (und sei es einfach in WoW selbst) mal nicht so läuft, kommen solche Ankündigungen, die dann aber nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen sind.

Wie aber viele schon gesagt haben, ist es vor allem für einen selbst (und natürlich für den/die Betreffende/n), wenn man es einem GM gesagt hat. Weil die Frage ob man mit dem Gewicht eines Selbstmords, an dem man sich dann unweigerlich die Schuld geben wird leben kann, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Also würde ich sagen: Du hast auf jeden Fall richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Zhiala (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn es ernst klang hast du es richtig gemacht als du den GM angeschrieben hast aber im /2 Antworten zu erwarten ist zuviel verlangt.

Ich habe schon sehr oft über dieses Thema nachgedacht und lebe wohl nur noch weil ich es meiner Oma (lacht ruhig aber sie ist wichtiger als Eltern, Mann, Geschwister....) nicht antun wollte. Wenn sie einmal nichtmehr ist, wer weiß? So wie mein Leben zur Zeit ist will ich es jedenfalls nicht mehr viel länger. Nix als Stress, Geldsorgen und ein Hund der einen noch größernen Dickkopf hat als ich -.-

Die Allermeisten Leute die aber sowas schreiben sind (wie ich) zu feige um wirklich Schluss zu machen. Ist so. Von oben sieht die Brücke sehr viel höher aus...

Das Allerwichtigste ist das DU dich so fühlst als hättest du das richtige getan, wenn DU kein schlechtes Gewissen haben musst ist das doch schonmal gut! versuch sie in so 1-2 Wochen wirklich mal mit nem Twink anzuflüstern und ihr zu erklären was bei dir los war, entweder sie versteht es oder eben nicht, vielleicht kommt sie aber auch in 3 Monaten an und meldet sich bei dir und sagt das sie neu verliebt ist, wer weiß?


----------



## Nero4444 (25. Februar 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Warum sollte er ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? Es ist schliesslich jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich umbringt oder nicht. Wenn sich wer umbringen will hilft auch gutes zu reden nichts.
> 
> Wenn man solche Situarionen nicht selbst erlebt hat brauch man nicht mit reden! Ich gehe jede Wette ein das die Meiste die sagen das der TE richtig gehandelt hat noch nie mit diesen Selbstmord mimimi gehabe zu tun hatten!




*Strafgesetzbuch*
§ 323c
Unterlassene Hilfeleistung Wer bei Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr oder Not nicht Hilfe leistet, obwohl dies erforderlich und ihm den Umständen nach zuzumuten, insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Anscheinend bist du wohl einer der Personen die gut einschätzen kann und/oder ob Gefahr droht oder nicht. Vielleicht solltest mit deinen Fähigkeiten das nächste mal bei Uri Geller auftreten. Ohne Worte ehrlich.


----------



## Billride (25. Februar 2010)

Ich finde der TE hat richtig gehandelt. Wie viele schon gesagt haben, es ist eine Pflicht jedes Menschen sowas zu melden! Auch wenns nur ein Spruch gewesen sein sollte!
Hast genau richtig gehandelt und dafür wirst du auch hier geschätzt. Nicht jeder handelt so und liest dann in den nächsten Tagen vielleicht ne schreckliche Nachricht! 

Und nun zu den Leuten die das als Scherz halten oder das nicht glauben, dass sich diese Person das angetan hätte.
Seit ihr Psychologen? Neurowissenschaftler? Man weiß nicht wies im anderen Menschen aussieht!
Dies war eine 100% korrekte Entscheidung. 
Habe selber mal eine Suizidgeschichte erlebt. Daher sollte man darüber keine Witze machen und sowas ernst nehmen!

Der Person wars vielleicht peinlich, aber man hat damit vielleicht ein Leben gerettet. 
Das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben.

@ TE: Hoffe das alles wieder gut wird. Lass es ein paar Tage sacken und dann wirds wieder!

MfG
Billride


----------



## Harrrry (25. Februar 2010)

Was ist das in unserer Gesellschaft das jeder meint das ein anderer nach deren "Regeln" leben bzw. sterben muß?
Vielleicht ist dieser Person schon im Verlauf des Lebens schon mehr Schlechtes widerfahren als nur dieser derbe Rückschlag...
Stand selbst mal vor dieser heiklen Entscheidung mit dem lieben Leben und glaub mir, jemanden die Cops auf den Halz zu hetzen, oder Sprüche wie "Kannst doch nicht machen, denk an die anderen die an dir hängen", können die Situation noch verschlimmern.
Jetzt sind wohlmöglich noch andere auf die Situation der Person aufmerksam geworden, wodurch für diese Person noch mehr psychischer "Druck" entstehen könnte. Jemanden wie den oben genannten Spruch entgegenwerfen? Ja klar, mach der Person nur noch mehr Schuldgefühle, noch mehr Druck.
Das einzige was man tun sollte ist für diese Person da sein, zuhören.... aber auf gar keinen Fall irgendetwas erzwingen wollen was DU für richtig hälst.


----------



## Felix^^ (26. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> N Bekannter von mir hat auch mal als GM gearbeitet und hat mal ne ähnliche Story erzählt. Da haben sie dann auch die Polizei losgeschickt.



Is ja super ^^



Ja, besser kann man es fast net machen aber /2 ist fast ein no go ^^


----------



## Traklar (26. Februar 2010)

Nun, ich finde ja, du hast genau das Richtige getan. Aber man muss da unterscheiden zwischen zwei Fällen. Erster wäre eine wildfremde Person sagt es dir. Da würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nichts weiter denken und ihn ignorieren. In WoW gibts ja leider ein paar Leute, die das witzig finden. Dagegen sind Leute, die du kennst, bzw. die dich kennen in diesem Fall immer ernst zu nehmen - vor allem, wenn sie wie bei dir auch nen guten Grund dafür haben - da finde ich dein Verhalten schon fast Vorbildhaft, nur das mit dem /2 solltest du lassen. GMs lesen mit Sicherheit dein Ticket schnell, sofern du es mit Caps schreibst und gleich im ersten Satz die Suizidgefahr mti einbringst. Hab schon von genug Fällen gehört, wo Blizzard eingegriffen hat, da sind die also ernst. Bei mir in der Gilde hab ich immerhin den Vorteil, dass ich viele kenne (namentlich und teilweise auch Adresse). Wenn hier nun etwas wäre, würde ich auch einen GM schreiben und ggf. auch einen der anderen Gildenmitglieder das sagen; bei uns wohnt immer mindestens 1ner in der Nähe und könnte vorbeischauen. Sowas hatten wir aber zum Glück noch nicht.

Dagegen finde ich aber deine Freundin?!? nicht sehr gut. Sollte lieber froh sein, dass sich einer um sie kümmert, die lediglich ein paar Pixel und vielleicht die Stimme von ihr kennt.  Klar ist es peinlich, wenn die Polizei vor der Tür steht und mit einem über Suizid reden will (bei uns die halbe Ortschaft innerhalb eines Tages wissen), aber wenn man diese Gedanken wirklich ernst gemeint hat, dann braucht man auch jemanden, der mit einem darüber spricht. Kein Suizidgefährdeter hätte dir etwas gesagt, wenn er nicht Hilfe haben wollen würde.


Du hast alles richtig gemacht, sprich am Besten noch einmal mit ihr, wird sich sicher klären.

MfG



Traklar


----------



## Tamîkus (26. Februar 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Nun, ich finde ja, du hast genau das Richtige getan. Aber man muss da unterscheiden zwischen zwei Fällen. Erster wäre eine wildfremde Person sagt es dir. Da würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nichts weiter denken und ihn ignorieren. In WoW gibts ja leider ein paar Leute, die das witzig finden. Dagegen sind Leute, die du kennst, bzw. die dich kennen in diesem Fall immer ernst zu nehmen - vor allem, wenn sie wie bei dir auch nen guten Grund dafür haben - da finde ich dein Verhalten schon fast Vorbildhaft, nur das mit dem /2 solltest du lassen. GMs lesen mit Sicherheit dein Ticket schnell, sofern du es mit Caps schreibst und gleich im ersten Satz die Suizidgefahr mti einbringst. Hab schon von genug Fällen gehört, wo Blizzard eingegriffen hat, da sind die also ernst. Bei mir in der Gilde hab ich immerhin den Vorteil, dass ich viele kenne (namentlich und teilweise auch Adresse). Wenn hier nun etwas wäre, würde ich auch einen GM schreiben und ggf. auch einen der anderen Gildenmitglieder das sagen; bei uns wohnt immer mindestens 1ner in der Nähe und könnte vorbeischauen. Sowas hatten wir aber zum Glück noch nicht.
> 
> Dagegen finde ich aber deine Freundin?!? nicht sehr gut. Sollte lieber froh sein, dass sich einer um sie kümmert, die lediglich ein paar Pixel und vielleicht die Stimme von ihr kennt. Klar ist es peinlich, wenn die Polizei vor der Tür steht und mit einem über Suizid reden will (bei uns die halbe Ortschaft innerhalb eines Tages wissen), aber wenn man diese Gedanken wirklich ernst gemeint hat, dann braucht man auch jemanden, der mit einem darüber spricht. Kein Suizidgefährdeter hätte dir etwas gesagt, wenn er nicht Hilfe haben wollen würde.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Jura500 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich denke du hast richtig gehandelt und selbst wenn es wie viele sagen nicht angekündigt wird wenn es ernst gemeint ist, kann es dennoch ein Ernstfall sein.
Auch wenn das bisher noch nie vorkam ( wie ja die meinung einiger ist)
Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal und wenn dann niemand hilft stirbt ein Mensch.
also selbst wenn die Polizei wegen einem falschen Alarm ausrücken muss die Möglichkeit eines Ernstfalls besteht immer.
Ach und eine Frage noch: 
wenn es doch so ist dass ein angekündigter Selbstmord nie ausgeführt wird, warum gibt es dann Fälle wo eben dieser z.B. in Foren angekündigt wurde?
Oder war die Überdosis Tabletten, der Sprung vor den Zug oder vom Dach dann ein Unfall?


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (26. Februar 2010)

Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: Richtig gemacht. Ich hätte auch nicht anders gehandelt nur hätte ich ein Ticket geschrieben und nicht erst im /2.

Die Leute die hier meinen, das man sich nicht in das Leben anderer einmischen soll, sollten lieber mal ruhig sein. Mit sowas macht man keine Späße. Klar sucht man aufmerksamkeit und reisst solche Sprüche aber das sollte man nicht. 
Wenn mir jemand (fremdes) "aus Spass" erzählen würde: "Ich jag morgen meine Schule in die Luft" melde ich das genauso schnell wie wenn jemand sagt das er sich vielleicht umbringen will.


----------



## Petu (26. Februar 2010)

Bordin schrieb:


> ist genauso wie mit den leuten die einen amoklauf ankündigen die machen es auch nicht ?



Zwichen einem Suizid der "still und heimlich" in der Badewanne, oder wo auch immer zuhause stattfindet und einem Selbstmordattentat bei dem wohlmöglich noch dutzende andere Menschen sterben würden, die noch weiterleben möchten besteht ja wohl ein riesiger Unterschied.



Harrrry schrieb:


> Was ist das in unserer Gesellschaft das jeder meint das ein anderer nach deren "Regeln" leben bzw. sterben muß?



Sowas in der Richtung dachte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (26. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass das von Dir eine sehr gute Sache war, nicht jeder hätte es getan, wie man an vielen Hirnverbrannten Beiträgen sehen kann.

Ich möchte nicht in den Leuten drinne stecken, die mit einem Gildenkollegen, mit dem man gut kann und so weiter, über solche Themen spricht, während man versucht ihn aufzubauen und dann NICHTS unternimmt und dann einige Tage später mitbekommt, dass genau dieser Gildenkollege Suizid begangen hat. 

Ich selber könnte damit nicht leben.

Aber das ist leider aus unsere Gesellschaft geworden, die meisten denken nur noch bis zu eigenen Nasenspitez, wenn überhaupt, und der rest interessiert sie nicht, weil geht sie ja nichts an.


----------



## Orgoron (26. Februar 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!!! Da fehlen mir grad echt die Worte... Wie dumm kann man sein? Wie dumm?



Ganz easy hier im Forum sind auch 13 jährige Kiddis unterwegs die meinen sie haben schon alles von der Welt gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (26. Februar 2010)

Da sie keinen Suizid angekündigt hat war deine Reaktion falsch. Ganz einfach. 

Dass sie dich auf ignore setzt kann ich nachvollziehen.

Es wird viel geschrieben dass du das einzig Richtige gemacht hast. Das ist definitiv nicht zutreffend. Wenn sie einen Suizid angekündigt hätte wäre es o.k. gewesen die Polizei zu informieren. Ich glaube dein Posting wird nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## My Name is Earl (26. Februar 2010)

Boah ein paar meinungen sind zum schiessen xD

Klaro einfach nix machen so einer tut doch in 99% aller fälle nix! also einfach augen zu und weiterleben!

Genau wie all die Typen die im Netz oder sonstwo einen Amok angekündigt haben und jeder sich gedacht hat "wer sowas ankündigt muss ein spasst sein" Tja ein paar kugeln später sollte jedem klar sein das auch sowas ernst genommen werden muss! Nachdem der letzte amoklauf ja nichtmal so lange her ist wundert mich die kurzsichtigkeit der aussagen hier gewaltig.  

Achja un da hier ein paar wohl ihren abschluss in Psych haben wissen sie sicher das psychologie eine spekulative wissenschaft ist und nichts 100% ist! Selbst Freud sagte: "manchmal ist ein Regenschirm einfach nur ein Regenschirm und kein Penis"

MFG


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

My schrieb:


> Boah ein paar meinungen sind zum schiessen xD
> 
> Klaro einfach nix machen so einer tut doch in 99% aller fälle nix! also einfach augen zu und weiterleben!
> 
> ...



Ein amoklauf ist etwas anderes als ein selbstmord, das ist als würdest du ein Tier mit einem auto vergleichen, vollkommen blödsinnig. Ein amokläufer will die öffentlichkeit, will die aufmerksamkeit, sonst würde er nicht amoklaufen sondern den Hitman machen, ganz still und leise. Der will das alle das mitkriegen. Da muss man das melden.

Ein selbstmörder will sich töten, weil er keinen anderen ausweg aus welcher situation auch immer sieht. Die meisten wollen dabei nicht unbedingt gestört werden, darum sind bei den meisten selbstmördern auch die türe abgeschlossen sofern es im eigenen Haus geschah. Die schreien nicht rum das sie sich nun umbringen, die tuns einfach weil sie nicht davon abgehalten werden wollen. Alle die es rausposaunen wollen nur aufmerksamkeit für ihre situation, das ist dann ein Hilferuf, die werden sich dann aber mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht töten weil sie das gar nicht wirklich wollen (sonst würden sie es wie gesagt einfach tun). Aber melden sollte man es hier auch, es ist einfach zu lustig was die nächsten jahre mit so einem armen menschen passiert, ganz egal wie beschissen die Lage vorher war, dann wird sie noch schlimmer. Wer jemals deswegen zum seelenklempner musste weiß wie schrecklich das ist. Alle halten dich für gestört, gefährdet, und dir glaubt natürlich niemand. Das ist echt fies.


----------



## Kamaji (26. Februar 2010)

Je nach Server, hättest du wissen müssen, dass die Idee mit dem Handelschannel schwachsinnig ist, wenn auch gut gemeint.
Den Rest aber, das Ticket und den Suizid-Hinweis, hast du gut gemacht finde ich.
Ich hoffe dass besagte Person zur Besinnung kommt...


----------



## War-Rock (26. Februar 2010)

Du hast in jedem Fall richtig gehandelt. Die Polizei gibt es nicht dafür, dass die auf dem Revier eier schaukeln sondern auch präventiv tätig werden. Kosten müssen nur getragen werden, wenn bewusst falsche Angaben gemacht werden. Im endeffekt müsste sie die Kosten tragen, weil sie im chat gesagt hat, dass sie sich umbringen will, es aber anscheinend doch nicht vorhatte. Über chatlogs kann das nachvollzogen werden.

Der TE hat nach bestem Wissen und gewissen gehandelt. Vielleicht mag die Situation jetzt nach "überreaktion" aussehen, hätte sie sich aber tatsächlich umbringen wollen, würde man die Reaktion als "angemesssen" betrachten. Und eben das konnte man in der Situation nicht verantwortungsvoll beurteilen, weshalb der TE richtigerweise aktiv geworden ist. Im übrigen ist über textkommunikation nicht 100% festzustellen wie ernst die Situation wirklich ist, von daher ist die Reaktion um so richtiger. Lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig.

Ihr ist das jetzt natürlich peinlich, aber das hätte sie sich vorher überlegen können. Wie gesagt, es kann gut sein, dass sie hier die kosten tragen muss, wenn rauskommt, dass sie das ganze nur erfunden hat.
Kleiner vergleich: Wenn jemand im chat einen amoklauf ankündigt, jemand meldet es, und löst damit einen großeinsatz aus - in jedem falle muss hier nicht derjenige die kosten Tragen, der die Aussage meldet, was das angeht brauch der TE sich sicher keine Sorgen zu machen.

Der TE hat einfach nur gold richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Du hast in jedem Fall richtig gehandelt. Die Polizei gibt es nicht dafür, dass die auf dem Revier eier schaukeln sondern auch präventiv tätig werden. Kosten müssen nur getragen werden, wenn bewusst falsche Angaben gemacht werden. Im endeffekt müsste sie die Kosten tragen, weil sie im chat gesagt hat, dass sie sich umbringen will, es aber anscheinend doch nicht vorhatte. Über chatlogs kann das nachvollzogen werden.
> 
> Der TE hat nach bestem Wissen und gewissen gehandelt. Vielleicht mag die Situation jetzt nach "überreaktion" aussehen, hätte sie sich aber tatsächlich umbringen wollen, würde man die Reaktion als "angemesssen" betrachten. Und eben das konnte man in der Situation nicht verantwortungsvoll beurteilen, weshalb der TE richtigerweise aktiv geworden ist. Im übrigen ist über textkommunikation nicht 100% festzustellen wie ernst die Situation wirklich ist, von daher ist die Reaktion um so richtiger. Lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig.
> 
> ...



Kopf->Tisch,Kopf->Tisch, KOPF->TISCH, AUA!!!

könntet ihr bitte die dämlichen Amokläufer vergleiche lassen? Amoklauf - Selbstmord = Nicht dasselbe, ganz dolle böse unterschiedlich! 

Amoklauf= Viele sterben unfreiwillig
Selbstmord=Einer stirbt aus eigenem Willen

War das jetzt verständlich genug? soll ich ein mosaik aus hellokittyfiguren legen um es zu verdeutlichen? 

AMOK NICHT SELBSTMORD
Amok böse bei andere Menschen
Selbstmord böse bei eigene Mensch
Vergleich Amok + Selbstmord= Böse für Gehirn von intelligente Menschen

Ein amokläufer will viele töten, ein selbstmörder will sich selbst töten. Darum wäre eine nichtmeldung nicht schlimm (wer sich umbringen will wird schon seine gründe dafür haben, und das sollte man respektieren).


----------



## War-Rock (26. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Kopf->Tisch,Kopf->Tisch, KOPF->TISCH, AUA!!!
> 
> könntet ihr bitte die dämlichen Amokläufer vergleiche lassen? Amoklauf - Selbstmord = Nicht dasselbe, ganz dolle böse unterschiedlich!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Kompetenz besitzt, dieses Urteil zu fällen.
Ich habe diesen Vergleich im übrigen nur aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation gezogen. Und die ist eindeutig. Du bist rechtlich sogar verpflichtet suizidgefährdung zu melden.


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

Naja wir sind Deutschland...oder doch irgendwie so gar nicht...
Was ich hier lese erschreckt mich stellenweise zutiefst. Qutasch nein nicht wegen der Möchtegern-Szuizid-gefährdeten Tussi...und nein erst recht nicht unseres geliebten wenn auch etwas naiven TEs.
was mich erschreckt, ist das irgendwie plötzlich jeder 2. über das Thema Suizid nicht nur bescheid weiss, nein viel besser....fast jeder 2. kennt einen ähnlichen Fall oder besser jeder 3. ist schon selbst betroffen gewesen o.O
Amokläufe, Pulsadern aufschneiden usw. ...Herjeh die Realität muss schlimmer sein als RTL sie mir täglich schiuldert. Vielöleicht ists doch an der Zeit mal Wow links liegen zu lassen. Oder vielleicht jetzt erst recht nicht?

Ist hier bei den Meisten paranoia ausgebrochen? Schickt ihr ernsthaft jedem Menschen den ihr nur online kennt wegen solcher Bemerkungen die Polizei auf den Hals?
Ich bezweifle es mal ganz stark. Dieses Pseudo-Verständnis-Aufbau-Gesabbel ...boah da krieg ichs würgen. 

Aber naja im Forum lässt sichs nun mal leicht labern...


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Kompetenz besitzt, dieses Urteil zu fällen.
> Ich habe diesen Vergleich im übrigen nur aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation gezogen. Und die ist eindeutig. Du bist rechtlich sogar verpflichtet suizidgefährdung zu melden.



Doch, diese Kompetenz besitze ich durchaus. Ok, du hast es jetzt aus rechtlicher Sicht gesehen. Aber dennoch ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht möglich, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Ein Amoklauf wäre eine Straftat bei der viele Menschenleben gefährdet sind. Ein Selbstmord ist ein entschluss eines einzelnen Menschen sein Leben zu beenden, und ich finde es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein das zu entscheiden. Wenn ich jetzt entscheide mein Leben zu beenden, vielleicht weil meine persönliche Situation unerträglich wird, dann würde ich nicht wollen das mir da wer erzählen will das das falsch ist. Niemand kann mein Leben so gut beurteilen wie ich, und darum habe ich auch das als einziger das Recht zu entscheiden ob es lebenwert ist oder nicht. Und wenn jemand von sich selber sagt das sein Leben nicht mehr lebenswert ist und er es beenden möchte dann sollte er auch das Recht haben dies zu tun, sofern dabei keine anderen Menschen zu Schaden kommen


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Kompetenz besitzt, dieses Urteil zu fällen.
> Ich habe diesen Vergleich im übrigen nur aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation gezogen. Und die ist eindeutig. Du bist rechtlich sogar verpflichtet suizidgefährdung zu melden.



Blödsinn. Bist du nicht. Zeig mir ein rechtskräftiges Urteil, wo dies der Fall ist. Unterlassene Hilfeleistung kommt gar nicht zum tragen, da bei einem Suizid keine Hilfe in jedweder Form gewünscht ist. Gesellschaftlich wirst du zwar Anerkennung finden, bei einer Verhinderung. Rechtlich verpflichtet diese aufzuhalten bist du keineswegs.


----------



## War-Rock (26. Februar 2010)

Nunja, hier kommen wir aber in ganz andere Moralischen gebiete. Die Frage ist, handelt jemand der Selbstmord begehen will im affekt (aufgrund von kürzlichen umständen - z.b. verlassen werden), oder ist es eine logische entschiedung, die über mehrere wochen, ja monate oder jahre reift reift und aus voller überzeugung und reiflicher rationaler überlegung getroffen wird. Dann kommen wir in Thematiken die auch die aktive/passive Sterbehilfe betreffen. Hier bekommt die Diskussion allerdings meiner Meinung nach eine ganz andere Grundlage. 
Ich weiß nicht ob der der Begriff präsuizidiales Syndrom etwas sagt. Im groben geht es darum, dass viele Suizidgefährdete eben nicht mehr rational entscheiden können und ihre Tat aufgrund einer vorrausgegangen psychischen Belastung oder Störung begehen und in dem sinne nicht herr ihrer selbst sind.


----------



## ayanamiie (26. Februar 2010)

Du hast dich richtig verhalten.

Der menschliche geist ist sehr komplex wenn man verliebt ist etc kennt es ja jeder man schwebt auf wolke 7 gibts streit das genaue gegenteil.


Ab dem moment wo ihr über selbstmord redet ist das ganze keine fremde sache mehr sie vertraut sich dir ja anund selbst wenn nicht steht um gesetzbuch oderso das jeder mensch verpfichtet ist zuhelfen.

Falschverhalten hat sie sich ab dem moment als sie sich einfach ausgelogt hat da ich aus deinem post herrauslese das sie sich von ihrem üblichen erhalten anders verhält.

Ihr redet über selbstmord.
Sonnst sagt sie zb orm offgehen cu in deinemfall dann zb
geht sie einfach off ergo machste dir sorgen das sie sich umbringt du must,du hast es gemeldet es war absolut korreckt.Klar hats ihr etwas unannehmlichkeiten berreitet aber da kommt wieder der menschliche geist ins spiel er sieht das unangenehme betrachtet man das ganze sozialer erkennt man erst was genau war.

Ein fremder mensch der sie nur aus dem chat kennt macht sich soviel sorgen um sie das er hilfe verständigt weil er nich helfen kann.Sowas sollte sie sich in gedanken rufen nich ey das arschloch schickt mir die bullen auffenhals wtf.


Ich hoffe du läst die nicht von dem negativen erlebniss davon abhalten es wiederzutun auch wenns nachteile für dich hatdu kennst ja evtl den spruch.


Es ist nie falsch das Richtige zu tun

Kannst ja in paartagen nochmal nen anderen char machen und sie anschreiben wo du dirn makromachst es zuihr flüsterst falls sie dich sofort iggen würde sokannste wenigstens noch alles schreiben und evtl verzeit sie dir ja und versteht deine handlungsweise eher nachdem sie das ganze sacken hat lassen.



Fette lob an dich machweiter so und laß dir nich die laune verderben


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Nunja, hier kommen wir aber in ganz andere Moralischen gebiete. Die Frage ist, handelt jemand der Selbstmord begehen will im affekt (aufgrund von kürzlichen umständen - z.b. verlassen werden), oder ist es eine logische entschiedung, die über mehrere wochen, ja monate oder jahre reift reift und aus voller überzeugung und reiflicher rationaler überlegung getroffen wird. Dann kommen wir in Thematiken die auch die aktive/passive Sterbehilfe betreffen. Hier bekommt die Diskussion allerdings meiner Meinung nach eine ganz andere Grundlage.
> Ich weiß nicht ob der der Begriff präsuizidiales Syndrom etwas sagt. Im groben geht es darum, dass viele Suizidgefährdete eben nicht mehr rational entscheiden können und ihre Tat aufgrund einer vorrausgegangen psychischen Belastung oder Störung begehen und in dem sinne nicht herr ihrer selbst sind.



Und ob und ob nicht, obliegt deiner Entscheidung vorm Monitor? Und wenn du falsch liegst wirst du bestraft? Das is dein Tenor?
Sorry...lachhhaft


----------



## War-Rock (26. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Bist du nicht. Zeig mir ein rechtskräftiges Urteil, wo dies der Fall ist. Unterlassene Hilfeleistung kommt gar nicht zum tragen, da bei einem Suizid keine Hilfe in jedweder Form gewünscht ist. Gesellschaftlich wirst du zwar Anerkennung finden, bei einer Verhinderung. Rechtlich verpflichtet diese aufzuhalten bist du keineswegs.



Ok hast recht, zumindest teilweise. Ich habe keine lust dir dazu rechtskräftige urteile herauszusuchen. Du bist als außenstehender nicht verpflichtet eine Suizidgefährdung zu melden, u.u. aber als Verwandter oder Arzt, etc.. Als außenstehender solltest du meineswissens Hilfe leisten, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, wenn eine Suizidhandlung durchgeführt wird. Eindeutig scheint die situation dort jedenfalls so oder so nicht zu sein. Also die Gefahr wegen unterlassener hilfeleistung oder sogar totschlag oder mord durch unterlassen angeklagt zu werden besteht im Einzelfall.


----------



## War-Rock (26. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Und ob und ob nicht, obliegt deiner Entscheidung vorm Monitor? Und wenn du falsch liegst wirst du bestraft? Das is dein Tenor?
> Sorry...lachhhaft



Ich verstehe nicht warum du so einen Ton anschlagen musst. Ich vorm monitor habe nicht die Kompetenz zu beurteilen wie diese entscheidung getroffen wird, du aber genausowenig. Solange zumindest die gefahr besteht, dass hier der suizidgefährdete nicht herr seiner selbst ist, ist ein Eingreifen meiner meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung. Wenn du eine andere meinung dazu hast ist das dein gutes recht, allerdings interessiert mich dieses menschenverachtende Gedankengut recht wenig.


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum du so einen Ton anschlagen musst. Ich vorm monitor habe nicht die Kompetenz zu beurteilen wie diese entscheidung getroffen wird, du aber genausowenig. Solange zumindest die gefahr besteht, dass hier der suizidgefährdete nicht herr seiner selbst ist, ist ein Eingreifen meiner meinung nach die richtige Entscheidung. Wenn du eine andere meinung dazu hast ist das dein gutes recht, allerdings interessiert mich dieses menschenverachtende Gedankengut recht wenig.



Menschenverachtendes Gedankengut?
Hab ich was verpasst?
Vorsicht mit was du hier um dich wirfst.

Ein Suizidversuch gilt als Unglücksfall i.S.v. § 323 c StGB, aber... Also mal angenommen jemand nimmt in meinem Beisein eine letale
Dosis Medikamente oder schneidet sich die Pulsadern auf, wann
müsste ich spätestens eingreifen / Hilfe holen?
...nicht zwangsweise heißt das, dass du Hilfe holen oder sonstwie tätig werden musst. Bei freiverantwortlichem Suizidversuch zwingt § 323 c in keinem Fall zu Hilfeleistungen gegen den erklärten Willen des Betroffenen...

Soviel zur rechtlichen Seite. Das das Verhalten des TE löblich wenn auch in meinen Augen übertrieben war sagte ich ja vorher schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PoPo (26. Februar 2010)

.... um mal Dieter Nuhr zu zitieren : "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten" 

@Topfkopf
So ein dummes Zeug hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Ich würde ja mal gern dein Gesichtausdruck sehen wenn du eines Morgens den Briefkasten öffnest und von der Staatsanwaltschaft ne Vorladung zu Gericht in Händen hältst mit dem Anklagepunkt "unterlassene Hilfeleistung", weil dir jemand einige Tage zu vor seinen Suizid angekündigt hat und diesen auch vollzog. Aber da du die Thematik scheinbar nicht verstehen kannst und hier nur Unsinn von dir gibst, solltest du dich mal mit einer Erwachsenen bzw. reiferen Person drüber unterhalten, ich bin mir sicher sie wird dir das gleiche erzählen wie ich in diesem Post. Und jetzt wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du diesen ernsthaften Thread mit deinen pupertären Fehlaussagen verschonst.


@ColdPlay
Du hast alles richtig gemacht!


Natürlich ist das im Internet mit Suizid und Amok Ankündigungen so ne Sache. Wenn jemand im /2 schreibt "Ich bring mich um!" oder "Heut lauf ich Amok" brauch man sich keine Sorgen machen hier handelt es sich eindeutig um nen "Spaß", den man auch nicht ernst nehmen brauch.
Aber wenn dir jemand, mit dem du ingame öffterst mal chatest, dir seinen Suizid oder nen Amoklauf ankündigt, sollte man schon genau hinhorchen und konkret nach hacken. Womöglich ist es nämlich doch kein Spaß, womöglich steckt hinter der virtuellen Figur die mit dir wispert eine psychisch labile oder kranke Person mit ernsthaften Problemen und hat im RL niemandem dem sie sich anvertrauen könnte??

Deswegen würde ich in so einem Fall der Person klipp und klar sagen das ich hier keinen Spaß verstehe und dafür sorgen werde das ich die Polizei informieren werde wenn sie mir jetzt nicht deutlich sagt das sie es doch nicht ernst meint.
Und wenn derjenige trotzdem einfach off geht: Dann hat man gar keine andre Wahl als das gleiche zu tun wie ColdPlay, was dann auch das einzig richtige ist.

Und was ist wenn die Person doch nur Spaß gemacht hat ?
Dann wird ihr der nächtliche Ploizeibesuch hoffentlich die Augen geöffnet und zu mehr Reife verholfen haben, das man mit Suizid-,Mord- oder Amokankündigungen keinen Spaß macht (was im übrigen sogar gesetzlich verboten ist!)

Und was ist wenn die Person es NICHT im Spaß gesagt hat es aber trotzdem nicht getan hat?
Ja dann wird durch den Polizeibesuch sicher jemand der Angehörigen / Familie auf die psychischen Probleme der Person aufmerksam.


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> .... um mal Dieter Nuhr zu zitieren : "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten"
> 
> @Topfkopf
> So ein dummes Zeug hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Ich würde ja mal gern dein Gesichtausdruck sehen wenn du eines Morgens den Briefkasten öffnest und von der Staatsanwaltschaft ne Vorladung zu Gericht in Händen hältst mit dem Anklagepunkt "unterlassene Hilfeleistung", weil dir jemand einige Tage zu vor seinen Suizid angekündigt hat und diesen auch vollzog.



Auch noch mal für dich:
Bei freiverantwortlichem Suizidversuch zwingt § 323 c in keinem Fall zu Hilfeleistungen gegen den erklärten Willen des Betroffenen...


----------



## PoPo (26. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Auch noch mal für dich:
> Bei freiverantwortlichem Suizidversuch zwingt § 323 c in keinem Fall zu Hilfeleistungen gegen den erklärten Willen des Betroffenen...





Für den möchtegern Juristen:
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Wer bei* Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr *oder **Not* *nicht Hilfe leistet*, *obwohl *dies *erforderlich und *ihm *den Umständen* nach *zuzumuten*, insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Also gehn wirs mal in dem Fall druch:[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]1. Eine dir bekannte, nach deiner einschätzung höchst wahrscheinlich ernst gemeinte Suizidankündigung: *Eine Person ist in Not*[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]2. Da du davon Kenntnis hast: *Hilfeleistung erforderlich*[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]3. Deine mögliche Hilfeleistung wäre in diesem Fall nen GM zu informieren: *ist ein dir zumutbarer Umstand *[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Wenn dir eine Person seinen Suizid konkret ankündigt (wobei der Kommunikationsweg vollkommen egal ist), dann ist der Sachverhalt:[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*DU *hast von einer *DIR BEKANNTE *Person davon *KENNTNIS *erlangt das *diese *in *NOT *ist bzw sich in Not bringt.[PUNKT][/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Bei ner Amokankündigung/drohung ist der Sachverhalt der gleiche nur das es nicht um Not sondern um "gemeine Gefahr" geht.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]In beiden Fällen bist du verpflichtet zu handeln.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Also auch dir legt das Zitat von Dieter Nuhr ans Herz ^^[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## darling - bealgun (26. Februar 2010)

omg 8 seiten rumgeheule weil sich mal wieder jmd in nen virtuellen charakter verguckt hat und alles ernst nimmt, was so geschrieben steht.. ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen...

ich hab selber schon genug kennengelernt in dieser virtuellen welt, aber wenn man sich um alles so gedanken machen müsste, dann darf man auch nix mehr essen heutzutage, wer weiss was da alles druff und drin ist. 


und wenn schon jmd bei sowas herausbekommt, wo die betreffende person wohnt, dann kann es auch schnell passieren, das der exfreund vor der eigenen tür steht. insofern.. solange man sich nicht selber schützt, braucht man nicht handeln. ihr pseudo juristen ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> Für den möchtegern Juristen:
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Wer bei* Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr *oder **Not* *nicht Hilfe leistet*, *obwohl *dies *erforderlich und *ihm *den Umständen* nach *zuzumuten*, insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.[/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Also gehn wirs mal in dem Fall druch:[/font]
> ...



Gähn.
Jap. Mehr kriegst du von mir nicht.
Zeig mir den Richter der dich dafür verurteilt, weil jemnad den du nicht real kennst sondern über ein Online Spiel, dir warum auch immer was anvertraut hat, sich dann ausgeloggt hat...usw. und du nicht reagierst.
Faktisch wirst du dafür nicht verurteilt. Ende vom Lied. 
Kannste meinetwegen noch die ganze Nacht drehen und wenden wies dir gefällt. Zeig mir vergleichbare rechtskräftige Urteile, die deiner Argumentation entsprechen...DANN darfst du das Maul aufreissen von wegen Fresse halten und co. Bis dahin schieb dir weiterhin deinen Film von der so gerechten Welten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg

PS: Ich bin zu gar nichts verpflichtet. Wenn sich der Vollpfosten um die Ecke die Leber wegsäuft oder der Chinamann nebenan, die Glasfasren aus der Decke inahliert, ist das deren freie Entscheidung auch wenn sie zum Tod führt. Nur weil ich davon weiss mach ich mich nach deutschem Recht nicht strafbar. Ende Punkt um.


----------



## der Maddin (26. Februar 2010)

Moin ihr lieben,

Also wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, wird mir bei einigen Posts einfach nur schlecht. Sich mit Paragraphen gegenseitig zu "beschimpfen" und seine Auffassung als die richtige darzustellen. und wenn ich lesen "Misch dich nicht in anderer Leute Leben ein", könnt ich kotzen. Ihr seit sicher auch so Typen die wegschauen, wenn ein Rentner von mehreren Jugendlichen zusammengdroschen wird oder ein Mädchen von einen Mann belästigt wird. Ihr haltet euch da schön raus. Ihr seit ja tolle Leute. Und wenn ich gläubig wäre, würd ich sagen, ihr sollt in der Hölle schmören.

Ich finde du hast dich völlig richtig verhalten. In meiner Gilde sind wir alle gute Freunde. Telefonieren regelmässig und haben den einen oder anderen auch schon RL getroffen. Auch haben von uns einige mal einen schlechten Tag und wollen alles hinschmeissen. Ich will nicht in Detail gehen, aber würdet ihr wirklich jahrelange Freunde einfach so ignorieren, wenn sie sich euch anvertrauen und indirekt um hilfe bitten bzw aufgehalten zu werden ? Was seit ihr bloss für Menschen, die das kalt lässt. *Pfuii* Ausserdem, wenn die Polizei dem nachgegangen ist, ist das nur Recht und Pflicht. Was wäre gewesen, wenn sie sich wirklich was angetan hätte und niemand hätte etwas gesagt. Das hätte an dem Mann sein ganzes Leben genagt und innerlich fertig gemacht. 

Auch wenn du nur Spott und Hohn geerntet hast. Du hast das Richtige getan und ich hoffe, du würdest es trotz aller Widrigkeiten wieder machen. Ich würde versuchen mit der Person auf jeden Fall in Kontakt zu bleiben und auch wenns vielleicht nicht hilft, dich entschuldigen. Sozusagen den Olivenzweig reichen. Denn wahre Freunde helfen einander.

So nun könnts ihr mich niederknüppeln... oder einfach wegschauen.

Maddin


----------



## xerkxes (26. Februar 2010)

Wer sich wirklich umbringen will geht einfach und tut es ohne es groß anzukündigen.

Wer davon berichtet, dass er sich umbringen will, der will in irgendeiner Form Aufmerksamkeit.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Klondike (26. Februar 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich beim nächte mal...



Fast genauso...ich sehe auch kein Grund warum du dir ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden lassen musst. Die Androhung von einem Suizid sollte man ernst nehmen, egal ob hier in dem Forum welche mit Statistiken kommen ala 99% wollen ehh nur Aufmerksamkeit. Und nein, du musst auch nach deutscher Gesetzeslage nicht mit irgendwelchen Kosten rechnen. 

Den "Buhmann" sollte der bekommen, welcher mit solchen Dingen "spielt", in dem Fall deine Gildenkollegin. Ich sehe auch keinen Grund warum du dich rechtfertigen solltest, du hast richtig gehandelt und das allein zählt. Auch so ein "Aufmerksamkeitsding" kann ein Hilferuf sein und wenn nicht...wie gesagt, nicht deine Schuld. 

Also Ich würde ihr das offensiv an den Kopf knallen, du hast dir Sorgen gemacht, du hast Sie ernst genommen, sie soll sich bei dir entschuldigen, oder dich nicht versuchen für ihre Fehler verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Lycidia (26. Februar 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft Erfahrungen mit Menschen gemacht, deren Leben ja sooo schrecklich ist sie es natürlich sofort beenden wenn sie offline gehen/auflegen/whatever.
> 
> Du hast der Dame (falls es denn überhaupt wirklich eine ist) unnötige Schwierigkeiten bereitet.
> Wenn sie sich wirklich umbringen wollte hätte sie es
> ...



Unnötige Schwierigkeiten...ah ja. Aber du weisst hoffentlich, dass Selbstmörder oft ihre Tat vorher ankündigen und damit eher um Hilfe rufen, als dass sie Aufmerksamkeit wollen. Überleg erstmal bevor zu schreibst.


Dann zu Coldplay:

Super gemacht. Man kann niemals (!!!!) wissen, wie sich jemand wirklich fühlt. Leute die total verzweifelt sind, wenden sich auch an Menschen, die sie nicht so gut kennen. Und auch wenn sie dich jetzt ignoriert, sei dir klar, dass du richtig gehandelt hast. Es sind schon oft genug schlimme Dinge passiert, weil Leute diese "Hilferufe" ignoriert oder falsch gedeutet (siehe ødan) haben.


----------



## Nightmare 666 (26. Februar 2010)

Erstmal muss ich dir unbedingt sagen du hast richtig gehandelt! Ich komme selbst aus dem Beruf Pflege und nach dem was ich gelernt und gesehen habe ist nur auch die Andeutung eines Suizides die Wahl und Pflicht eines jedesn zu Handeln! Auch wenn man psychologisch hier mehr von einem sogenannten "Hilfeschrei" ausgehen mag so gab es in der Welt auch schon Fälle wo solche Aussagen einer Person als lachhaft hingestellt wurden und sie begangen Suizid. Ich denke hier das Blizzard auf solche Fälle vorbereitet ist, den die letzte Möglichkeit wäre jemand aus ihrem privaten Umfeld. Gut sie ignoriert dich jetzt und ich denke es wird sich wieder legen. Die Trennung einer langen Beziehung ist für keinen Menschen einfach und eine große Stresssituation. Die meisten suchen die Flucht und manche haben dabei auch solche Suizidgedanken. Lass ihr mitteilen das du ihr nichts böses wolltest und aus dem Grund weil sie das Gespräch zu "dir" suchte du diesen Schritt gegangen bist. Dieses Beispiel an menschlichkeit zeigt mir zumindest das WoW mehr ist manchmal als nur ein Rollenspiel. Hier gibt es noch Menschen keine Maschinen. Lass den Kopf selber nicht hängen...

MfG


----------



## Eluneszorn (26. Februar 2010)

Lieber TE

Meines Erachtens nach hast du einen grossen Fehler begangen indem du dich in die Privatsphäre eines Menschen eingemischt hast.
Dazu hattest du kein Recht.
Ich nehme an das du es nicht böswillig getan hast sondern einfach nur aus Unwissenheit.

Ich betreue seit Jahren eine Selbsthilfegruppe von suchtkranken Menschen und aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich dir sagen das 99,9% aller Leute die sagen das sie sich umbringen wollen es NICHT tun.
Sie wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit haben und jemanden der ihre "Wunden leckt".

Sich umzubringen,dafür gehört viel mehr dazu und das ist kein Spass,dafür muss man bereit sein und wer soweit unten ist(psychisch)hat absolut keine Lust mehr dann noch sich in ein Onlinespiel einzuloggen.(Ausser dem Fall,das man sonst keine Freunde,Familie mehr hat)

Gefährdet sind die Menschen die nicht darüber reden und nicht diejenigen die jammern das sie sich umbringen wollen.

Ich hoffe für dich deine Onlinefreundin versteht das irgendwann und kann dir verzeihen.(Kann es sein das du ein wenig verliebt in sie bist?)

Und 99,9% ist kein BlaBla sondern die Realität,nur ganz wenige Menschen haben den "Mut" sich wirklich umzubringen und das ist auch gut so.
Die Natur hat uns nicht umsonst den Selbsterhaltungstrieb als einer unser Urinstinkte gegeben.


----------



## Tornok (26. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich .... Respekt!
Du hast absolut das richtige getan!


----------



## Tankbûchse (26. Februar 2010)

Du hast dich richtig verhalten. Das Gelaber, das diejenigen die den Suizid ankündigen es nicht tun ist absoluter Quatsch. Oft steckt da mehr drin als nur Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen. Du müsstest dich intensiv mit dem Menschen beschäftigt haben, um das diferenzieren zu können. Hast du aber nicht. Du hattest nur die Drohung und du hast sie ernst genommen... Genau das richtige...

Die Deppen, die hier schreiben man solle derartige Drohungen ignorieren sollten sich mal an den Kopf fassen^^
Das schreibt dir einer, der schon einen Hängemann gefunden hat...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

PoPo schrieb:


> Für den möchtegern Juristen:
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Wer bei* Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr *oder **Not* *nicht Hilfe leistet*, *obwohl *dies *erforderlich und *ihm *den Umständen* nach *zuzumuten*, insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.[/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Also gehn wirs mal in dem Fall druch:[/font]
> ...



ich verzichte mal daruaf den scheiß zu qouten den du vorher geschrieben hast, dazu bin ich jetzt zu faul.

Wenn ich mich für mich entscheide mein Leben zu beenden, bin ich dann in Not? Vermutlich, sonst würde ich mich nicht umbringen wollen. Aber was ist die Not? Die entscheidung zum Selbstmord, oder das was diese entscheidung auslöst? Und können wir da überhaupt helfen? Kann man jemandem helfen der gar keine Hilfe möchte? Kann man jemandem helfen der aus persönlichen gründen die entscheidung trifft sein Leben zu beenden? 

Nehmen wir an jemand empfindet sein Leben als nicht mehr lebenswert weil seine Frau gestorben ist, wie kann man diesem Menschen helfen? 

Wenn jemand 500000 euro schulden hat und seine Arbeit verliert, kann man ihm dann helfen? 

Heutzutage wird leuten die sich umbringen wollen geholfen in dem ein seelenklempner nadauernd erzählt wie toll doch alles ist, und das das leben wunderschön ist. Und dazu gibt es so leckere bunte pillen. Das ist keine hilfe, das ist gehirnwäsche und hilft kein bisschen. Wenn jemand sagt sein Leben ist scheiße, und sich dessen sicher ist, dann hilft ihm nur eins, ihn in ruhe sterben zu lassen.


----------



## hagbardceline (26. Februar 2010)

Absolut richtig gehandelt. Respekt.


----------



## Tankbûchse (26. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Heutzutage wird leuten die sich umbringen wollen geholfen in dem ein seelenklempner nadauernd erzählt wie toll doch alles ist, und das das leben wunderschön ist. Und dazu gibt es so leckere bunte pillen. Das ist keine hilfe, das ist gehirnwäsche und hilft kein bisschen. Wenn jemand sagt sein Leben ist scheiße, und sich dessen sicher ist, dann hilft ihm nur eins, ihn in ruhe sterben zu lassen.



Merktst du eigentlich noch was??? Nicht jeder der zum Psychologen geht erhällt bunte Pillen; auch wird dir dort nicht erzählt, dass das Leben schön ist...
Deine Vergleiche mit dem Chinamann waren genauso daneben...

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du überhaupt weißt worum es geht, oder ob du die geistige Reife hast dieses zu verstehen. Du glänzt mit Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten, drückst dich in einer Form aus, die doch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Du hast natürlich ein Recht auf deine eigene Meinung; aber untermauere sie nicht mit so einem Blödsinn...


----------



## Yokoono12 (26. Februar 2010)

Das was du gemacht hast war sehr mutig! Viele andere hätten die Situation aus Angst vielleicht ignoriert, und wenn sich diese Dame wirklich etwas angetan hätte, hättest du dir das nie verzeihen können. Meiner Meinung nach hast du genau richtig reagiert, gut das mit dem handelschannel hättest du nicht tun müssen, aber in so einer Situation in der man der Panik ausgesetzt ist und schnell reagieren möchte macht man oft dinge die vielleicht nicht hundert prozent richtig sind. Dennoch hast du etwas getan das viele sich nicht getraut hätten. Die meisten von uns die schonmal in so einer Situation waren, Trennung vom Partner, wissen wie weh das tut und auch Menschen die sonst fest im Leben stehen und keinerlei Gedanken an Suizid verschwenden haben vielleicht schonmal drüber nachgedacht und in ihrer verzweiflung was getan vordem man sie beschützen musste. 

Versuch ihr zu erklären wieso und warum du das getan hast, sag ihr aber auch das du sie in Ruhe lassen wirst wenn sie das wünscht, bestimmt schämt sie sich auch dafür, ansonsten mach dir keine Vorwürfe dein Handeln war absolut korrekt.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

Tankbûchse schrieb:


> Merktst du eigentlich noch was??? Nicht jeder der zum Psychologen geht erhällt bunte Pillen; auch wird dir dort nicht erzählt, dass das Leben schön ist...
> Deine Vergleiche mit dem Chinamann waren genauso daneben...
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du überhaupt weißt worum es geht, oder ob du die geistige Reife hast dieses zu verstehen. Du glänzt mit Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten, drückst dich in einer Form aus, die doch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> ...



Chinamann? wasn für ein Chinamann? Das müsstest du dann nochmal qouten weil ich echt grade nicht weiß was du meinst.

Und was die seelenklempner angeht, mit denen kenn ich mich verdammt gut aus, das kannste mir glauben. Mit den bunten Pillen waren Antidepressiva gemeint, die eine Therapie unterstützen sollen. und natürlich sitzt du nicht 2 stunden da rum und hörst dir ein Tonband an wo immer "Das leben ist schön, das Leben ist schön, Das leben ist schön..." kommt. Aber diese unterhaltungen waren echt die Hölle. Der Kerl zu dem ich musste hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Im grunde ar ich vorher gesund, aber nacher nachhaltig gestört. Ich wünsche meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht da hinzumüssen.


----------



## Albra (26. Februar 2010)

alleine die tatsache das in jeder größeren firma/community (intern)ein entsprechender absatz zu finden ist wie man mit ankündigungen von rldrohung, amoklauf, suizit etc sich verhalten soll sobald man davon durch entsprechende quellen wind bekommt sagt doch eigentlich schon alles 
egal ob einige hier meinen man sei nicht zur hilfeleistung verpflichtet - es ist u.a. eine gewissensfrage.. 
*kann ich damit leben wenn ich im nachhinein erfahre das derjenige wahr gemacht hat was er mit kurz vorher anvertraut hat?

*bei den meisten und auch bei einigen der möchtegerncoolen hier bezweifel ich das ihr seelenruhig die hände falten werdet wenn jemand euch versteckt um hilfe bittet 
grade das kann das beeinflussende zünglein an der waage sein um denjenigen doch von blödsinn abzuhalten


----------



## SeToY (26. Februar 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz nebenbei finde ich es hervorragend, dass Blizzard sich so verhalten hat, und auf deinen "Wunsch" eingegangen ist.

Chapeau!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. Februar 2010)

@TE:

In meinen Augen hast du in deiner Situation absolut richtig gehandelt. Wenn es um ein Menschenleben geht, sollte man in so einer Situation nicht zögern um sein bestmögliches zu tun um dies zu verhindern. Dass die Sache mit dem Handelschannel nicht ganz so glanvoll war sei an dieser Stelle einfach mal so dahingestellt denn du hast letztenendes richtig gehandelt.

Dass diese Gildenkollegin dir gegenüber nun etwas seltsam reagiert, ist verdammt schade, hat aber evtl. etwas damit zu tun, dass sie nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass du die Polizei informieren wirst. Ich will meine folgende Aussage nicht pauschalisieren, aber ich habe es auch schon oft genug erlebt, dass Leute einen Suizid angekündigt haben um einfach nur im Mittelpunkt zu stehen, da ihnen sonst die Aufmerksamkeit fehlt. Es wäre eine Möglichkeit, dass es bei ihr ähnlich gewesen ist und sie es niemals durchgezogen hätte, durch den Polizeibesuch bei ihr Daheim nun aber in ihren sozialen Umfeld auf merkwürdige Reaktionen stößt und sie deshalb ein wenig angepisst ist. Das ist aber nur eine wage Vermutung von mir.

Nichtsdestotrotz kannst du dir aber einen Twink erstellen und noch mal versuchen Kontakt mit ihr aufzunehmen, um ihr zu Schildern, dass du aufgrund ihrer Aussagen ziemlich besorgt warst und dein Verantwortungsbewusstsein dich so hat handeln lassen. Es sollte doch eigentlich keine Schandtat sein, wenn man sich um jemanden Sorgen macht.

Ich hoffe für dich einfach mal, dass sich das wieder alles hinbiegt und ihr in eurer Gilde weiterhin wieder normal miteinander Reden und auch spielen könnt.


----------



## Esda (26. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin zu gar nichts verpflichtet. Wenn sich der Vollpfosten um die Ecke die Leber wegsäuft oder der Chinamann nebenan, die Glasfasren aus der Decke inahliert, ist das deren freie Entscheidung auch wenn sie zum Tod führt. Nur weil ich davon weiss mach ich mich nach deutschem Recht nicht strafbar. Ende Punkt um.






Topfkopf schrieb:


> Chinamann? wasn für ein Chinamann? Das müsstest du dann nochmal qouten weil ich echt grade nicht weiß was du meinst.



Ich denke er meinte das... ein bisschen zu schnell gelesen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte das... ein bisschen zu schnell gelesen wahrscheinlich.



aso...ne ich dacht er meinte mich weil er das genau unter den qoute von mir gesetzt hatte, da war ich erstmal ein bissel desorientiert.


----------



## Esda (26. Februar 2010)

Tankbûchse schrieb:


> *Deine* Vergleiche mit dem Chinamann waren genauso daneben...



doch doch, er meinte schon dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest hat er dich vor dieser Aussage zitiert.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> doch doch, er meinte schon dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha, komisch nur das der chinamannspruch von jemand anders kam^^


----------



## Esda (26. Februar 2010)

ja, eben ^^


----------



## Porthos (26. Februar 2010)

Albra schrieb:


> es ist u.a. eine gewissensfrage..
> *kann ich damit leben wenn ich im nachhinein erfahre das derjenige wahr gemacht hat was er mit kurz vorher anvertraut hat?
> 
> *





ja damit kann ich leben .

Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Menschen die meinen Selbstmord begehen zu müssen.
Sie sind einfach nur zu feige zum Leben und sich mit dem auseinander zusetzen.

Selbstmord ist der einfachste und billigste Weg den es gibt und wenn sie wegen sowas schon Selbstmord begehen will , wie will so ein Mensch denn andere Schwierigkeiten in seinem Leben meistern.


----------



## Arandes (26. Februar 2010)

> Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Menschen die meinen Selbstmord begehen zu müssen.
> Sie sind einfach nur zu feige zum Leben und sich mit dem auseinander zusetzen.
> 
> Selbstmord ist der einfachste und billigste Weg den es gibt und wenn sie wegen sowas schon Selbstmord begehen will , wie will so ein Mensch denn andere Schwierigkeiten in seinem Leben meistern.



Das ist deine eigene und rechte Meinung, doch dennoch: So kann nur jemand reden, der keine Ahnung von Suizid und derer betroffenen Personen hat. Es ist genauso wie mit Arbeitslosen: Jeder kann sich aufraffen, doch nicht jeder ist selbst schuld. Und dennoch trifft das "jeder" nicht auf Jeden zu - nimm nur mal als Beispiel Pflegefälle. Ich kannte jemanden in der Familie, der von heute auf Morgen Pflegefall wurde (Sturz). Es war ein wahnsinnig aktiver Mensch, der sich dann aber das Leben nahm, weil er es nicht verkraften konnte, tagtäglich nun rumliegen zu müssen. Das hat hierbei einfach nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Feigheit zu tun. ((Versteh mich nicht falsch, du hast, wie gesagt, deine Meinung, die akzeptier ich ^-^ früher hatte ich auch ansatzweise den gleichen Gedanken wie du))

@ Cold Play:

Ein mutiger und wirklich menschlicher Schritt - leider ist es in der heutigen Gesellschaft durchaus üblich, dass man nicht mehr (oder gar falsch) handelt. Bestes Beispiel Thema Überfall: Gestern wurde in unserer Nachbarstadt jemand am Bankomaten überfallen, 20 Leute stehen drumrum, KEINE SAU unternimmt was. Jeder, der da zuschaut, gehört ordentlich verprügelt (naja, sagen wir angezeigt, was ich durchaus auch schon gemacht hab).

Zuviele Gaffer, zuviele "Memmen" (?? An was liegts denn sonst??). Sei stolz auf das, was du erreicht hast - auch Blizzard gehört Dank gesagt.

Versuch einfach mal, erneut mit Ihr ins Gespräch zu kommen, vl. wirds was, ansonsten... du weisst, dass du ihr allenfalls das Leben (zumindest im Moment) gerettet hast. Weiter so!


----------



## thsme (26. Februar 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Thema Überfall: Gestern wurde in unserer Nachbarstadt jemand am Bankomaten überfallen, 20 Leute stehen drumrum, KEINE SAU unternimmt was. Jeder, der da zuschaut, gehört ordentlich verprügelt



Naja...vllt hatte der ja ne Waffe...da möchte ich dich mal sehen wie du den Helden spielen willst^^


----------



## LordSubwoof (26. Februar 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass deine Geschichte wahr ist. Und wenn ja würde ich sagen müsstest du eig die Kosten für dein Einsatz tragen




wie alt bist du? 12?

was für ein gewäsch... grausam


----------



## Beowin (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab lieber nen Bekannten der sauer auf mich ist als einen der Tot ist. Du hast richtig gehandelt und mach es wieder so. 

Du kannst nicht wissen was die Person macht. Und wenn wie so viele Leute sagen 99% es nicht machen, wer sagt das sie nicht das 1% ist. 

Ich könnte es mir nicht verzeihen wenn sie sterben würde und ich die Chance gehabt hätte was zu tun. 

Lieber einmal zu vorsichtig als gar nicht gehandelt. Und ich bin mir sicher die Polizei sieht das genau so.

gruß Beo


----------



## Regrubrov (26. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> .
> Und was die seelenklempner angeht, mit denen kenn ich mich verdammt gut aus, das kannste mir glauben. Mit den bunten Pillen waren Antidepressiva gemeint, die eine Therapie unterstützen sollen. und natürlich sitzt du nicht 2 stunden da rum und hörst dir ein Tonband an wo immer "Das leben ist schön, das Leben ist schön, Das leben ist schön..." kommt. Aber diese unterhaltungen waren echt die Hölle. Der Kerl zu dem ich musste hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Im grunde ar ich vorher gesund, aber nacher nachhaltig gestört. Ich wünsche meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht da hinzumüssen.



1. Es gibt nicht nur Antidepressiva die eine solche Therapie unterstützen. Es gibt auch andere Medikamente, die z.B. Glücksgefülle verursachen etc.
2. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Depressionen. Sie können immer wieder kommen oder auch nur ein Mal im Leben vorkommen. Sie werden ebenfalls durch verschieden Faktoren ausgelöst, wie z.B. Drogensüchte oder durch ein Gefühl der Unzufriedenheit über sich selbst.
3. Musstest du überhaupt zum Therapeuten weil du depressiv warst? Oder hattest du andere Probleme, die nicht im geringsten so schlimm sind wie es Depressionen sein können?
4. Unterlasse bitte unüberlegte Aussagen, wie: "Man soll sich nicht in eines andern Leben einmischen und ihn sich umbringen lassen, wenn er das will." Es gibt Menschen die erfolgreich therapeutisch betreut worden sind und auch wieder Freude am Leben haben und es bereuen, dass sie jemals an Suizid gedacht haben.
5. Aufgrunde deiner Aussagen solltest du nicht in öffentlichen Foren über ein solches Thema schreiben, denn erst weisst auf eine gewisse unreifheit hin und im Grunde ist es Blödsinn.




@ TE ich finde es gut und auch mutig, wie du gehandelt hast.

LG


----------



## Knochenkotzer (26. Februar 2010)

Also mich hat auch mal einer aus der Gilde mehrere Stunden damit genervt das er sich umbringen wollte. Typisches Szenario - Trennung

Ich meinte dann nur: Mach es endlich und lass mir meine Ruhe oder hol dir professionelle Hilfe.

Er hat sich dann doch lieber professionelle Hilfe geholt. 


Zum Thema!

Ich denke das du etwas übertrieben hast. Für dich und die hälfte der Diskussionsteilnehmer hast du richtig gehandelt für die andere Hälfte hast du übertrieben.
Also beim nächsten mal einfach wieder ein Ticket schreiben und deinem Gewissen das gewisse etwas geben. 

Ich persönlich würde kein Ticket schreiben. Eher so wie in meinem Fall oben handeln.


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (26. Februar 2010)

Respekt an den Threadersteller: Vollkommen richtig gehandelt.

Es gibt zwei Probleme die hier viele übersehen... du erkennst im Netz nicht ob es jemand ernst meint oder nicht, da das eine frage der Körpersprache ist und solang du die Person nicht siehst musst du immer vom Schlimmsten ausgehen. Also ist die Reaktion vollkommen in Ordnung. Übrigens ist das auch ein grund warum Blizzard da so shcnell reagiert.

Zweitens eine Rechnung für den Einsatz der Polizei bekommt der TE bestimmt nicht. Diese werden nämlich nur zur Verantwortung gezogen wenn es absolut mutwillig war... udn dies ist keine Mutwilligkeit gewesen. Zum Beispiel mit den 7000 euro und dem ertrinkenden... diese szenario basiert darauf das man Freiwilig schwimmen gegangen ist. Und nur wenn es warnungen gab und man trotzdem Schwimmen gegangen ist bekommt man ne Rechnung. Ansonsten trägt die kosten normalerweise die allgemeinheit.

Also noch mal :thumbs up: für den Thread ersteller

Grüsse Manimal


----------



## Arandes (26. Februar 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> Naja...vllt hatte der ja ne Waffe...da möchte ich dich mal sehen wie du den Helden spielen willst^^




Laut Newsmeldungen war er gänzlich unbewaffnet. Auch Augenzeugen haben dies bestätigt. Und dennoch, auch ich habe mal jmd. überrumpelt, der eine Waffe hat - die meisten (v.a Bankautomatendiebe) sind kleine Fische, die nicht mit Gegenwehr rechnen -.-' Aber tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Ieatchilds (26. Februar 2010)

Also imho hast du richtig reagiert. 

Die anfrage im /2 war vllt nicht ganz sinnvoll, aber in "Panik" denkt man oft nicht über alles genau nach.

Und das einige der Meinung sind wer seinen Suizid ankündigt tut es nicht. Oder hier halbpsycholgische Ferndiagnosen stellt.

Sollte bedenke Jeder Mensch ist anders gestrickt. Niemand kann sowas sagen ohne den Menschen näher zu kennen. Wir alle können den Menschen nur vor die Stirn gucken und nicht dahinter.

Ich halte es so: "Lieber einmal zu viel die Polizei und Rettungsdienste alamieren, als einmal zu wenig!"


----------



## Petu (26. Februar 2010)

Das Resumee aus den Aussagen der Befürworter des "Hilfeholens" bei Suizidversuch, gibt mir ein wenig zu denken:

Man ist in Deutschland offensichtlich nicht Herr über sein eigenes Leben. Was ist denn wenn bei bei klarem Verstand die Entscheidung fälle nicht mehr weiterleben zu wollen ? WER entscheidet denn für MICH ob ich mein eigenes Leben beenden möchte ?

Um das klarzustellen: Ich spreche von Suizid ohne andere Menschen körperlich/seelisch zu gefärden und nicht von einem Amoklauf/Attentat.

Ich werfe mal Sterbehilfe in die Diskussion.


----------



## Bodvarr (26. Februar 2010)

-Du hast richtig gehandelt.
-Das man im Handelschannel nie die gewünschte Antwort kriegt war ja zu erwarten, zu viele spasst*n spielen heutzutage MMORPG's.
-Schreib ihr ne IGM per Post von nem anderen Char, ABER ENTSCHULDIGE DICH NICHT. Sag ihr, dass du dir bloss Sorgen gemacht hast. 
Sie wird deine Reaktion verstehen - sofern sie es verdient...


----------



## Yylviktmoor (26. Februar 2010)

@ TE

Ich musste (so merkwürdig das vielleicht im ersten Moment klingt) schmunzeln, als ich Deinen Thread gelesen hab...

Zuallererst:
Du hast, rein rechtlich gesehen absolut richtig gehandelt, da Du im Falle eines tatsächlichen Selbstmords, sogar wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung belangt werden könntest.
Vom menschlich-moralischen Standpunkt aus, war es definitiv auch nicht verkehrt (wobei ich an Deiner Stelle gleich ein Ticket eröffnet hätte...im Offiziellen Channel ist sowas fehl am Platz.

Auf der anderen Seite musst Du auch versuchen sie zu verstehen. Es ist klar dass sie angefressen ist. Ich selber war vor 2 Jahren in ner ähnlich beknackten Lage. Meine Verlobte hatte mich 2 Wochen vor Weihnachten vollkommen unerwartet sitzengelassen. Klar war ich da erstmal down und hab mit einigen Freunden telefoniert/gechattet/geredet, bin daraufhin abends mit nem Kumpel zum Frust wegsaufen gegangen und am nächsten Nachmittag erstmal zu meinen Eltern zum Kaffee trinken gegangen um mich da auszukotzen.
Jedenfalls kam ich dann nach 3 Stunden wieder heim in die gemeinsame Wohnung (sie war gleich nach der Hiobsbotschaft erstmal übers WE zu ihrem Vater gegangen). Jedenfalls kam ich bei mir daheim an und find meine Wohnungstür aufgebrochen wieder mit ner netten Nachricht von der Feuerwehr, dass sie die Tür aufbrechen mussten, als niemand aufs Klingeln reagiert hat und ihnen gemeldet wurde, dass sich da jemand umbringen will...da stand ich erstmal da wie Tulpe...offenbar hatte sich mittlerweile in meinem Bekanntenkreis rumgesprochen dass sie mich abserviert hatte und irgendwer meinte ich würde mir nun was antun. Kannst Du Dir vorstellen wie angepisst ich war? (von dem Aspekt betrachtet hatte sie ja noch Glück dass sie zum Eintreffen der Pozilei daheim war *fg*)

Was ich damit sagen will:
Solang Du vor dir selber verantworten kannst, dass das was du getan hast richtig war, ist schonmal die halbe Kuh vom Eis. Aber versuch auch sie zu verstehen. Sowas ist echt sauärgerlich wenn einem sowas widerfährt (du musst dch dann nämlich noch ewig mit dem sozialpsychologischen Dienst rumärgern und denen erstmal klar machen, dass du keinerlei Probleme hast und dir garantiert net vorzeitig die Radieserl von unten anschaun willst...ganz zu schweigen von dem peinlichen Gefühl wenn da auf einmal 2 wildfremde Leute in grün vor dir stehen die denken du bist ein labiles lebensmüdes Wrack)...

Ich hab rausgefunden wer den Mist bei mir damals verbockt hat und seitdem den Kontakt abgebrochen (weil ICH musste die Kosten für den Feuerwehreinsatz tragen und ICH musste 2 Wochen lang meine Tür mit Vorhängeschloss sichern und ICH musste die Kosten tragen für ne neue Tür)...aber Menschen sind verschieden, vielleicht verzeiht sie dir ja...würds dir wünschen...du klärst das scho irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (26. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> ja damit kann ich leben .
> 
> Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Menschen die meinen Selbstmord begehen zu müssen.
> Sie sind einfach nur zu feige zum Leben und sich mit dem auseinander zusetzen.
> ...



Ich beglückwünsche dich. Du scheinst ja ein super Leben zu haben... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! *Ironie aus* Du bezeichnest Leute, die Suizid begehen, als feige. Standest du schon mal oben auf ner Brücke und wolltest runterspringen? Nein? Dann kannst du auch nicht beurteilen, was für ein Mut dazu gehört, freiwillig in den Tod zu gehen... Damit will ich NICHT den Selbstmord verherrlichen!!! Aber ich weiß für mich, dass es für mich einfacher ist, einfach irgendwie weiter zu machen als wirklich Selbstmord zu begehen...


----------



## Tharasala (26. Februar 2010)

Ob die Reaktion nun wirklich richtig oder falsch war kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Das Suizid angekündigt wird kommt vor, ist daher also nie ganz auszuschlissen. Da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie das Gespräch verlaufen ist, lässt das keinen Rückschluss zu, letztlich kann man auch über suizid sprechen ohne sowas überhaupt ansatzweise zu erwägen.



> Dieses Thema hat sie wirklich ernst besprochen und kurz bevor sie ausloggte meinte sie zu mir: morgen bringt mein ex meine Sachen vorbei, danach werd ich sehen wie es mir geht. I


Wenn das der Stein des Anstosses war kann ich an dem Satz in keinster Weise eine Suizid-Ankündigung erkennen, eher im Gegenteil. Aber auch das mag nur Sinn ergeben wenn man das Gespräch zuvor kennt.


----------



## Lindhberg (26. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Das Resumee aus den Aussagen der Befürworter des "Hilfeholens" bei Suizidversuch, gibt mir ein wenig zu denken:
> 
> Man ist in Deutschland offensichtlich nicht Herr über sein eigenes Leben. Was ist denn wenn bei bei klarem Verstand die Entscheidung fälle nicht mehr weiterleben zu wollen ? WER entscheidet denn für MICH ob ich mein eigenes Leben beenden möchte ?
> 
> ...




naja sterbehilfe hat ja etwas mit unheilbaren KÖRPERLICHEN krankheiten zu tun............... alles andere fällt ja eher weniger unter "klarer verstand"


----------



## Petu (26. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> [...]alles andere fällt ja eher weniger unter "klarer verstand"[...]



Ok. Aber wer entscheidet das für mich ?


Desweiteren:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Suizidversuch ist in Deutschland als Ausdruck des Selbstbestimmungsrechts straffrei, ebenso die Teilnahme (Beihilfe und Anstiftung). Die Verleitung eines Schuldunfähigen oder die &#8222;Anstiftung" mittels einer Täuschung kann jedoch Tötung (des Suizidenten) in mittelbarer Täterschaft (§ 25 Abs. 1 Alt. 2 StGB) sein: Täter des Tötungsdeliktes ist dann der Einfluss nehmende Hintermann, da er das Geschehen durch sein Verhalten maßgeblich beherrscht. Ein Lehrbuchbeispiel für einen solchen Tatverlauf ist der Siriusfall.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aufgrund einer Garantenpflicht verpflichtet ist (z. B. Angehörige, Ärzte etc.), eine Selbsttötung zu verhindern, kann wegen Totschlags (oder ggf. Mordes) durch Unterlassen bestraft werden, wenn er die gebotene Rettungshandlung unterlässt.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....izid#Strafrecht

Man beachte die Feinheiten bezüglich der Garantenpflicht.


----------



## Ieatchilds (26. Februar 2010)

Yylviktmoor schrieb:


> Ich hab rausgefunden wer den Mist bei mir damals verbockt hat und seitdem den Kontakt abgebrochen (weil ICH musste die Kosten für den Feuerwehreinsatz tragen und ICH musste 2 Wochen lang meine Tür mit Vorhängeschloss sichern und ICH musste die Kosten tragen für ne neue Tür)...aber Menschen sind verschieden, vielleicht verzeiht sie dir ja...würds dir wünschen...du klärst das scho irgendwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dazu muss ich sagen da ich selber in der Feuerwehr bin und auch das Gesetz für Abrechenbare und Nichtabrechenbare Einsätze kenne.

Ich kenne deinen Fall ja nicht ganz genau, aber im Normalfall bist du ja nicht für das Ausrücken der Einsatzkräfte verantwortlich, und du kennst die Person die die Einsatzkräfte alamiert hat. Denn gibt man seiner Versicherung oder den Behörden bekannt wer die Peron war und die Person muss dann den Einsatz bezahlen.

Ebenso kannst du dir die Kosten für eine neue Tür von der Person wieder holen.


----------



## Lindhberg (26. Februar 2010)

@ petu :


ich versteh dich nicht........... erst schreibst du das man in deutschland NICHT herr über sein leben ist und widerlegst deine aussage mit irgendeinem rechtszitat aus dem StGb 


ausserdem versteh ich nicht wieso jemand mitenscheiden muss bei nem selbstmord............ das hat doch mit sterbehilfe (im sinne eines schwer körpelichen unheilbaren kranken) nichts zu tun.

ist der selbstmörder schwer unheilbar krank (und kann sich technisch garnicht selbst töten!) fällt es unter sterbehilfe, ist er "nur depressiv" oder so, ist es halt selbstmord bzw mord bei dem der hilft(oder tötung oder was auch immer)


----------



## Apostasy (26. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Man ist in Deutschland offensichtlich nicht Herr über sein eigenes Leben. Was ist denn wenn bei bei klarem Verstand die Entscheidung fälle nicht mehr weiterleben zu wollen ? WER entscheidet denn für MICH ob ich mein eigenes Leben beenden möchte ?
> Um das klarzustellen: Ich spreche von Suizid ohne andere Menschen körperlich/seelisch zu gefärden und nicht von einem Amoklauf/Attentat.
> Ich werfe mal Sterbehilfe in die Diskussion.



Sterbehilfe und Suizid in einem Satz zu nennen is etwas morbide. Ich bin ein Befürworter der Sterbehilfe allerdings nur für den Zweck, für den sie gedacht ist. Nämlich Sterbenskranken Menschen, die nur künstlich am Leben erhalten werden und vorher den ausdrücklichen Wunsch geäußert haben keine Lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen zu erhalten, diesen Wunsch auch zu erfüllen. Dies ist ein sehr großer Unterschied zu: "Ich bin stark depressiv, dann nehme ich doch Sterbehilfe in Anspruch!". Ein Suizid wird in Deutschland als Selbsttötung, also als Tötungsdelikt betrachtet. Daher wird man niemals "Sterbehilfe" in diesem Zusammenhang wie du es hier schreibst "nutzen" können. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. 
Wer eine Selbsttötung öffentlich androht (z.B. Onlinegames), kann wegen "akkuter Selbstgefährdung" zwangseingewiesen und zwangsmediziniert werden, wenn die tatsächliche Selbsttötungsabsicht und/oder eine psychische Störung (wovon bei versuchter Selbsttötung ausgegangen wird) vorliegt. Dies wird von den Beamten vor Ort überprüft, in deinem Fall lag dies wohl nicht vor, sonst wäre sie mitgenommen worden. Der TE hat sich in jedem Fall richtig verhalten, er hätte sogar rechtlich belangt werden können, hätte er nicht gehandelt. 

Ich empfinde es als sehr traurig, dass selbst bei einem so heiklen Thema in Schubladen gedacht wird: "Leute die das ankündigen meinen das sowieso nicht ernst." Wir lassen wohl die Individualität mancher Menschen außen vor. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu behaupten, dass in manchen Fällen, so wie ein Chat, eine Art inneren Monolog der Person darstellt und der Antwortende das letzte bisschen Gewissen ist. 

Das Mädchen in deinem Fall erfüllt leider dieses Klischee vom Hilferuf für Aufmerksamkeit. Generell sollte man soetwas aber immer Ernst nehmen. Ich hoffe sie zieht eine Lehre daraus, dass Hilferufe kein Spiel sind und man nicht leichtfertig mit Selbstmord Aussagen um sich schmeißen sollte, dafür ist dieses Thema zu ernst. Du musst dich nicht bei ihr entschuldigen wofür auch? Du hast dir große Sorgen um jemanden den du nicht persönlich kennst gemacht und hast dich als wahrer Freund heraus kristallisiert. Vielleicht wird sie das auch irgendwann verstehen.

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor deinem Verantwortungsbewusstsein.


----------



## Yylviktmoor (26. Februar 2010)

Ieatchilds schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen da ich selber in der Feuerwehr bin und auch das Gesetz für Abrechenbare und Nichtabrechenbare Einsätze kenne.
> 
> Ich kenne deinen Fall ja nicht ganz genau, aber im Normalfall bist du ja nicht für das Ausrücken der Einsatzkräfte verantwortlich, und du kennst die Person die die Einsatzkräfte alamiert hat. Denn gibt man seiner Versicherung oder den Behörden bekannt wer die Peron war und die Person muss dann den Einsatz bezahlen.
> 
> Ebenso kannst du dir die Kosten für eine neue Tür von der Person wieder holen.



Oh o.O das wusste ich nicht, danke für den Rat...glaub zwar nicht dass das jetzt 2 Jahre später noch klappt, aber dennoch gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back to Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (26. Februar 2010)

also wenn ich irgend wann mal halbwissen zu diesem thema brauche, dann komme ich gerne auf diese thread zurück und bediene mich bei einigen der anwesenden vollpfosten!

werdet erstmal erwachsen und dann denkt noch einmal über eure meinung zu dem thema nach. ist ja kaum zum aushalten was für pseudo-begründete meinungen/ansichten hier vertreten werden...

ja, mit 16 habe ich auch über vieles anders gedacht. deshalb, werdet etwas reifer (vielleicht der bessere begriff dafür), dann kommt die einsicht ganz von alleine und ihr überdenkt vielleicht noch einmal eure einstellung. ich wünsche es euch auf jeden fall.

cheers.

p.s. ja ich weis, interessiert keinen und glauben mir viele auch net. aber das ist ok


----------



## Badukai (26. Februar 2010)

Du hast richtig gehandel, weil du in dem Moment so gehandelt hast, wie du es getan hast. Es gibt kein richtig oder Falsch. Du hast für dich selbst entschieden, dass du es so machen muss, also ist es demnach auch richtig. Und ich würde darüber auch nicht weiter nachdenken, viele mögen es für übertrieben halten etccc...., aber die würd ich gern mal sehen, in so einer Situation.
Also es ist nichts falsches daran, aber richtiges, weil du es für wichtig/richtig empfunden hast.


----------



## Porthos (26. Februar 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Ich beglückwünsche dich. Du scheinst ja ein super Leben zu haben... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! *Ironie aus* Du bezeichnest Leute, die Suizid begehen, als feige. Standest du schon mal oben auf ner Brücke und wolltest runterspringen? Nein? Dann kannst du auch nicht beurteilen, was für ein Mut dazu gehört, freiwillig in den Tod zu gehen... Damit will ich NICHT den Selbstmord verherrlichen!!! Aber ich weiß für mich, dass es für mich einfacher ist, einfach irgendwie weiter zu machen als wirklich Selbstmord zu begehen...



sicher könnte in meinem Leben vieles besser sein , aber ich lebe mein Leben.

" was für ein Mut dazu gehört, freiwillig in den Tod zu gehen... "

Sry das ist für mich kein Mut .

Mutig ist es für mich sich dem Leben zustellen , daraus zulernen , sich dadurch weiter zu entwickeln.
Nur so entwickelt man sich und seine Persönlichkeit weiter.


----------



## Regrubrov (26. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> sicher könnte in meinem Leben vieles besser sein , aber ich lebe mein Leben.
> 
> " was für ein Mut dazu gehört, freiwillig in den Tod zu gehen... "
> 
> ...




Wenn du Depressionen hast kannst du noch so viel "Mut" haben und noch so stark sein wie du willst. Psychische Krankheiten können jeden Menschen zerfressen und ein Wrack aus ihm machen.


----------



## Petu (26. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> @ petu :
> ich versteh dich nicht........... erst schreibst du das man in deutschland NICHT herr über sein leben ist und widerlegst deine aussage mit irgendeinem rechtszitat aus dem StGb



Damit bin ich auf die Leute eingegangen, die meinen, man müsse in JEDEM Fall und IMMER die Polizei, den GM oder die Feuerwehr, oder was auch immer anrufen...


----------



## Braamséry (26. Februar 2010)

Tharasala schrieb:


> > Dieses Thema hat sie wirklich ernst besprochen und kurz bevor sie ausloggte meinte sie zu mir: morgen bringt mein ex meine Sachen vorbei, danach werd ich sehen wie es mir geht. I
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn das der Stein des Anstosses war kann ich an dem Satz in keinster Weise eine Suizid-Ankündigung erkennen, eher im Gegenteil. Aber auch das mag nur Sinn ergeben wenn man das Gespräch zuvor kennt.



Stell dir das mal vor:

Jmd sagt zu dir zusammenhängende Sachen in Verbindung mit Schmerz/Trauer und Suizid.

Dann sagt diese Person dir, dass sie morgen mal schaut wie es ihr geht. 
Hier sehe ich eine Anspielung ob man noch Sinn sieht oder nicht. Natürlich nicht in jedem normalen Gespräch, aber wenn jemand solche Andeutungen macht schon.

Dann loggt diese Person sich aus.

Ich würde auch nicht gerade ruhig bleiben. Wie du es interpretierst ist ja etwas anderes, aber ich wollte mal ein Beispiel geben für den Gedankengang der auch entstehen kann.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (26. Februar 2010)

Mach dir nen zweiten Char, schreib ihr dass du ihr nur helfen wolltest und sie darüber nachdenken soll.

Hast aber 100% das Richtige getan! Hätte es auch so gemacht! Brav! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeybone (26. Februar 2010)

ist immer sone sache wenn ne beziehung in die brüche geht, liebeskummer ist schon was blödes und wenn da viel hinter steckt, denken viele mal an selbstmord... teilweise auch um so seinE Ex zu erpressen und zurück zu erobern...

aber du hast dir einfach zu viele sorgen gemacht, ich finde bei WoW haben private themen nichts verloren, da gibt es genügend andere möglichkeiten sich auszutauschen... 
andersrum sollte man sich auch zusammen reissen können wenn man sich einloggt, denn es spielen so viele leute, die eben einfach nur spielen wollen und da ist es ziehmlich unfair wenn man die leute, die besten falls gute bekannte, aber keine guten freunde sind, dann mit privaten problemen zu bombadieren...

manche leute die sowas anderen leuten erzählen haben oft auch ein aufmerksamkeits defizit und wollen so auf sich lenken, manchmal geht das dann nach hinten los, jemand nimmt sowas zu ernst und ruft die bullen und der jenige der sowas provoziert hat ist dann angepisst, denn soweit wollte ers ja nicht kommen lassen, wollte lediglich aufmerksamkeit von bekannten und nciht von den bullen ^^

naja - so ein ernstfall ist gaaaaanz schwer zu erkennen und innerhalb von WoW, würd ich darauf nichts geben. gibt einfach zuviele player die von grundauf nicht normal sind, desshalb ganzen tag in einer virtuellen welt verbringen und man kann nicht alle hintergründe kennen...


----------



## Thori'dal (26. Februar 2010)

lieber troll

ich hätte vermutlich nix gemacht
ich habe oft die erfahrung gemaht das manche menschen mit suizid einfach nur labbern
das soll jetzt suizid nicht verharmlosender 
aber naja ich sag jetzt mal auf emo machen liegt einfach im trend

wenn ich jemand mit diesen aussagen beleidigt ahbe tuts mir leid :/

mfg flash


----------



## Nuhramon (26. Februar 2010)

Ich behaupte 90% der Leute die sagen, sie bringen sich um, werden es nicht tun.
Diejenigen die das tun wollen hängen das nicht an die große Glocke, sondern ziehen es durch um mit sich selbst abzuschließen.
Alles andere ist meist nur die Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit und Zuneigung.

Dennoch hast du vorbildlich und mit Verstand gehandelt. Man sollte sowas nicht außer Acht lassen. Stell dir vor, sie hätte es durchgezogen und du hättest keinen vorher informiert. Dann hättest du dir wohl möglich dein Leben lang Vorwürfe gemacht.

Lass sie ein paar Tage/Wochen in Ruhe. Das was sie nun gar nicht braucht, ist ständiges gewhispere von Twinks. 
Ihr wird es nun einfach peinlich sein. Aber bald wird sie merken, dass du korrekt vorgegangen bist und wird dir evtl. sogar später dankbar sein, dass du so auf sie Acht gibst.


----------



## ach was solls. (26. Februar 2010)

Selbstmord? Verprügelt gehören die Leute die sowas in Erwägung ziehen .. ein Leben ist viel zu wertvoll als das man es einfach wegschmeißen sollten.
Jeder, der einen gesunden menschenverstand hat, weiß das zu schätzen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (26. Februar 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Selbstmord? Verprügelt gehören die Leute die sowas in Erwägung ziehen .. ein Leben ist viel zu wertvoll als das man es einfach wegschmeißen sollten.
> Jeder, der einen gesunden menschenverstand hat, weiß das zu schätzen.



und wenn nicht... ? Dann passiert sowas halt...


----------



## Arandes (26. Februar 2010)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> und wenn nicht... ? Dann passiert sowas halt...




Es ist halt einfach so, dass viele, die so drüber labern wie Leute über dir, DIESE Erfahrung nicht gemacht haben. Sie hatten nie Kontakt zu solchen Personen; geschweige denn standen sie nie an selber Schwelle. Zu sagen, dass dies keinen "Mut" bräuchte und dass man das Leben einfach so wegwirft, ist einfach - solange man es nicht selbst kennt.

In diesem Sinne kann man, wie so oft, eigentlich nur sagen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal das Maul halten.

Suizidgedanken sowie Depressionen sind ernstzunehmende psychische Krankheiten.


----------



## Porthos (26. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"In diesem Sinne kann man, wie so oft, eigentlich nur sagen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal das Maul halten."[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Selbst wenn man es noch nie selber vorhatte oder jemanden kennt der davon betroffen ist , halte ich dein Aussage für falsch.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Jeder hat seine Meinung darüber und darf die auch äußern.[/font]


----------



## Arandes (26. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"In diesem Sinne kann man, wie so oft, eigentlich nur sagen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal das Maul halten."[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Selbst wenn man es noch nie selber vorhatte oder jemanden kennt der davon betroffen ist , halte ich dein Aussage für falsch.[/font]
> ...




Das ist absolut richtig. Jedoch gibt es hier im Thread genug Leute, die Ihre Meinung "falsch" kundtun bzw. diese nicht als Ihre Meinung äussern. Und jeder, der aberkennt, wie ernst solch eine Lage ist, ist nunmal ein Vollidiot. 

Zumal der TE lediglich fragte, wie man sich verhalten sollte/muss - und nicht, ob es nun Mutig oder Feige sei. Die Diskussion entgleist.


----------



## Tschambalaia (26. Februar 2010)

@Porthos

Bei dir muss ich irgendwie an den Schuh des Manitou denken:

"Jaaaa ein ganz ein toller (Spurenleser) Lebensbewältiger bist du!"

Ne, Spass bei Seite. Ich hab auch nicht viel für Suizid übrig, aber weisst du, was dem Menschen dazu bringt, das zu tun? Ich denke nicht, dass es dir zu steht, so ein Urteil darüber zu fehlen, wenn es dir doch offensichtlich so gut geht. Also anders gesagt, wenn du siehst, dass gerade einer an der Kante bereit zum Springen steht, dann rufst du: "Spring! Spring! Spring!" ?


----------



## dedennis (26. Februar 2010)

War schon richtig! Bei so andeutungen muss man reagieren. Man sieht es ja an den amokläufern die hatten vorher auch in einigen Foren angekündigt und da hat niemand reagiert!
Wie weiter vorne beschrieben musst du keinen Polizei-Einsatz zahlen, da diese Grundsätzlich kostenfrei sind ausser du Misbrauchst den Notruf (rufst dauernt an und es ist nichts)!
Hättest du nichts getan wäre es wie schon mehrmals erwähnt Unterlassene Hilfeleistung.

*Unterlassene Hilfeleistung = Wer bei Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr oder Not nicht Hilfe leistet, obwohl dies erforderlich und ihm den Umständen nach zuzumuten, insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.*


----------



## eimer07 (26. Februar 2010)

So ein Verhalten ist eigentlich die richtige Entscheidung.

Aber in diesem Fall bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Da ich das ja nicht selbst mitbekommen habe, kann ich das nur grob beurteilen. 
Ich finde die Reaktion in diesem Fall auch etwas übertrieben. 
1. Der TE hat diese Person nicht persönlich gekannt, also kannte/kennt diesen Menschen überhaupt nicht.
2. Ich kann von dem was der TE beschrieben hat keine Anzeichen für soetwas sehen. Eher ein etwas genervter Spieler am anderen Ende.

Aber wie gesagt, ich war nicht dabei, dennoch sollte man bei solchen Situationen reagieren.


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

So nochmal. 
Rechtlich wird hier niemand belangt, auch bei Nichteinschreiten. 
Siehe Garantenpflicht. Das ist nun mal gesetzlich geregelt. Also hört auf immer das Rechtsargument zu bringen. Eine Seite zuvor wurde das sogar mit Links deutlich widerlegt.
Und zum zwanstigsten Mal. Ja der TE hat löblich gehandelt. Inwiefern es übertrieben war, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Aus dem was er jedenfalls erzählt, war die Reaktion masslos übertrieben.

Was mich mich weiter frage, ob manche von euch "Gutmenschen" auch mal daran denken das ein solches leichtfertiges "eingreifen" auch das Gegenteil bewirken kann, oder gar eine solche Situation verschlimmert.
Wie steht die Dame denn da, dank des gutherzigen Samariters. 
Auf dem Server dürfte das keinen wirklichen Spass mehr machen, wenn man als diejenige Welche durch völlig überzogene Reaktionen im /2 gebrandmarkt ist. 
Vom realen Leben ganz zu schweigen. Was werden sich die Leute das Maul zerreissen. Ob das die richtige Methode ist einen scheinbar zumindest vermutet instabilen Menschen in die richtige Bahn zu lenken?


----------



## Badukai (26. Februar 2010)

Vllt haben es manche nicht erkannt, aber Suizid ist auch eine Form von Gewalt undzwar- an sich selber.
Es gibt die mit Problemen, und die eine Lösung dafür suchen.
Die einen kommen auf Gedanken der Gewalt. Sie wählen aus, zwischen Mord/Selbstmord oder nur Selbstmord. Und die einen wählen den WEg der Gewaltlosigkeit, Hilfe suchen/nichts tun.
Selbstmord ist das natürlichste, was es auf der Welt gibt. Und jetzt soll ja keiner sagen, wie ich den auf diesen Satz komme.
Das passiert jeden Tag, dass kann man nicht abstreiten.........und nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Pusillin (26. Februar 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich wirklich umbringen wollte hätte sie es
> [...]
> 2. nicht einem (?) wildfremden (?) kerl über ein onlinespiel mitgeteilt



Ich musste schon etwas schmunzeln.
Grade das ist doch die einfachste Möglichkeit, sich Luft zu machen,
ohne dabei groß aufzufallen bzw. etwas von sich preiszugeben.
Es ist eben unpersöhnlicher und das macht es den Leuten einfacher,
Sachen zu sagen die sie von Angesicht zu Angesicht verschweigen würden
(siehe die ganzen Beleidigungen online).

Unter anderem wurden einige Amokläufe übers Internet angekündigt.

Und was meinst du wieso die Polizei lieber 99 später als falsch befundenen Vermutungen nachgeht,
als die Möglichkeit zu lassen eine ernst gemeinte auszulassen?

Insofern hast du richtig gehandelt, TE.


----------



## Vudis (26. Februar 2010)

Also erstens einmal würde ich gar nichts machen.
Das Argument dafür ist, dass 99% der Leute die behaupten sich jetzt umzubringen, Schwachsinn reden um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Ein Trick dieses "Aufmerksamkeit bekommen" ist unter anderem, eine bestimmte Person solange vollzuheulen bis er/sie alles tut was derjenige, der/die Aufmerksamkeit braucht, verlangt. Dann sagt man einfach man bringt sich um, geht off, kommt nach 2-3h wieder on und heult weiter "Man habe es nicht geschafft *buhu*". Und voila -> mehr Aufmerksamkeit.

Geh nie auf eine Selbstmorddrohung ein die Online kommt.
Und schon gar nicht in WoW.
Machst dir nur selber Stress damit.

Und an ein paar andere Comments:
Hört doch mal auf mit dem "es gibt keine Frauen im Internet" langsam wirds langweilig.
Und an die Pseudoanwälte: Vorinformieren bevor man Blödsinn redet.
@Unterlassene Hilfeleistung: Rein rechtlich gesehen kann man dir nichts anhängen wenn dir jemand in einem OnlineROLLENspiel sagt, dass er sich umbringt.

Und ganz ehrlich (und vllt auch etwas kalt aber mein Gott): Wenn jemand sich schon umbringen will lass ihm den Spaß. Wär sich umbringen will und dann (vllt auch noch schwer verletzt oder verkrüppelt, behindert, was auch immer) gerettet wird der hats im Leben nur noch schwerer.


----------



## Albra (26. Februar 2010)

manchen dieser -selbstmordgedangengänger-sind-doch-alle-doof-leute würde vielleicht auch mal eine solche situation gut tun um das mal wirklich beurteilen zu können wie sich denn das ignorante und wie sich das bemuttere anfühlt bevor sie hier weiter blödsinn verbreiten

1. sie kennen sich durch die gilde dh ein längerer kontakt besteht 
2. ab einem gewissen level erlangt man die fähigkeit menschenkenntnis.. es gibt leute die skillen das und können daher auch durch das geschriebene ironie, sarkasmus oder auch die feineren nuancen erkennen und entsprechend reagieren
die einen brauchen halt eher knuddelkurs andere wiederum wie einige der obermacker brauchen eher nen satz heiße ohren 
3. alles deutet darauf hin das die betreffende person in dem moment wo sie es geschrieben hat wirklich in betracht zog radieschengucken zu gehen 
4. wobei grade frauen sidn in diesem punkt flatterhaft -viel weinen anstatt dem scheißkerl eins zu verpassen wobei dieser eine punkt auch ein nichtstuen nicht rechtfertigen würde...


----------



## Mayestic (26. Februar 2010)

Lass ihr Zeit. 
Falsch gemacht haste nix, hätte sie sich tatsächlich umgebracht hätteste dir dein Leben lang Vorwürfe gemacht dann ist es so wie es jetzt ist "besser" wenn auch nicht optimal.
So läuft das halt.
Wenn der GM der dein Ticket bearbeitet hat seine Arbeit richtig gemacht hat hat der erstmal dein Chatlog gecheckt und eure Gespräche nachgesehn die ihr im ingame Chat abgehalten habt. Wenn sich daraus für den GM ergab das es ernst werden könnte hat dieser eben die Polizei informiert. Besser einmal zu oft Gün-Weiß......ähm Blau-Silber vor der Tür stehn gehabt als einmal zuwenig.

Deine Situation ist natürlich scheisse. Tut mir Leid für dich. Wenn sie eine gewisse (ohje ich erahne darauf wirds flames geben) Geiste Reife besitzt wird sie es wenn der Liebeskummer iwann mal vorbei ist hoffentlich realisieren das du richtig gehandelt hast. 

Und an die ganzen Hobby-Psychologen hier. Wenn jemand sowas sagt kann das alles und nix bedeuten. Evtl will er/sie nur Aufmerksamkeit oder er/sie meint es ernst. Dann lieber auf Nummer sicher gehn. 

Ich bin etwas vorbelastet von diesem Thema denn mein Vater brachte sich mit Vorankündigung ohne das ihm irgendwer geglaubt hat weil er sowas schon öfters gesagt hatte kurz vor meinem 5. Geburtstag um. Das ist jetzt 28 Jahre her. Vorwürfe macht sich so mancher weil er es nicht für ernst genommen hat. 

Kopf hoch Junge. Wird schon wieder.

MFG Mayo


----------



## Schlaubel (26. Februar 2010)

du hast zu 100% richtig gehandelt.

ich hätte es genauso gemacht.


----------



## Skywalker (26. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Doch, diese Kompetenz besitze ich durchaus. Ok, du hast es jetzt aus rechtlicher Sicht gesehen. Aber dennoch ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht möglich, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Ein Amoklauf wäre eine Straftat bei der viele Menschenleben gefährdet sind. Ein Selbstmord ist ein entschluss eines einzelnen Menschen sein Leben zu beenden, und ich finde es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein das zu entscheiden. Wenn ich jetzt entscheide mein Leben zu beenden, vielleicht weil meine persönliche Situation unerträglich wird, dann würde ich nicht wollen das mir da wer erzählen will das das falsch ist. Niemand kann mein Leben so gut beurteilen wie ich, und darum habe ich auch das als einziger das Recht zu entscheiden ob es lebenwert ist oder nicht. Und wenn jemand von sich selber sagt das sein Leben nicht mehr lebenswert ist und er es beenden möchte dann sollte er auch das Recht haben dies zu tun, sofern dabei keine anderen Menschen zu Schaden kommen



Jetzt etwas überspitzt:

Natürlich ist es Dein "Recht" das eigene Leben durch Suizid zu beenden, denn es ist ja Dein eigenes und Du bist für Dich selbst verantwortlich.
Aber das sollte man still und heimlich tun!
Denn sobald man es jemanden mitteilt macht sich der andere durch unterlassene Hilfeleistung strafbar...
Kapiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE:
Du hast absolut richtig gehandelt!
Anhand des Chats hast Du entschieden das was ernstes daran ist und es gemeldet. Blizzard hat dies ebenfalls geprüft, dasselbe entschieden und daraufhin die Polizei eingeschaltet. Und die Polizei wird das genauso überprüft haben und ist hin gefahren.

Von daher die richtige Entscheidung!

Mit unüberlegten Selbstmordandrohungen sollte man halt keine Witze machen.
Das Mädel wird das jetzt zu spüren bekommen...


----------



## Tidra-on (26. Februar 2010)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Mit unüberlegten Selbstmordandrohungen sollte man halt keine Witze machen.
> Das Mädel wird das jetzt zu spüren bekommen...



Richtig und damit ist ihr geholfen^^ (Ironie Button)
Wehedem das durch das voreilige Handeln des TE, und der damit verbundenen "Veröffentlichung" ihrer Probleme nicht genau das hervorgerufen wird, was hier allerseits ja um jeden preis verhindert werden soll. 
Wenn das die >Hilfe ist, die ihr euch vorstellt.... Wow...dann möcht ich gar nicht erst zu euren Feinden gehören...


----------



## Porthos (26. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> @Porthos
> 
> Bei dir muss ich irgendwie an den Schuh des Manitou denken:
> 
> ...



nein ich würde nicht schreien spring sondern weiter gehen , wenn er springen will ok soll er .


----------



## zakuma (26. Februar 2010)

Sie wollte eh nur aufmerksamkeit.

Lächerlich.


----------



## Zhiala (26. Februar 2010)

Schön wie hier alle wissen das sie es nicht ernst meinte...
Wenn ihr so toll seid ist das ja schön für euch aber wir armen Wesen die nicht mit Hellsicht gesegnet sind können sowas ja nicht wissen. Lieber einmal überreagieren als ein Leben lang ein schlechtes Gewissen mit sich rumtragen. 

Das niemand der es vorher ankündigt sich dann auch umbringt ist übrigens auch völliger Unsinn, ist schon bei 4 Leuten passiert die ich kannte, 3 davon habens geschafft und eine ist seitdem in Behandlung.


----------



## landogarner (26. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Es ist eher eine Straftat, wenn er es NICHT tut. Unterlassene Hilfeleistung, ist strafbar.



Was fürn Blödsinn, Unterlassene Hilfeleistung zieht hier niemals. Wenn er wollte hätte er ihr auch die Schlinge in die Hand drüclken können ohne sich strafbar zu amchen ^^


----------



## Lindhberg (26. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Damit bin ich auf die Leute eingegangen, die meinen, man müsse in JEDEM Fall und IMMER die Polizei, den GM oder die Feuerwehr, oder was auch immer anrufen...




also wenn sich bei mir jemand mit den worten verabschiedet er bringt sich um und ich merke da könnte was dran sein werde ich in JEDEM fall IMMER die polizei,den gm oder die feuerwehr, oder was auch immer anrufen....... auf mich ist eben verlass 8°)


----------



## trolldich (26. Februar 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Selbstmord? Verprügelt gehören die Leute die sowas in Erwägung ziehen .. ein Leben ist viel zu wertvoll als das man es einfach wegschmeißen sollten.
> Jeder, der einen gesunden menschenverstand hat, weiß das zu schätzen.


ein menschenleben ist einen dreck wert , und selbstmördern fehlt eben der "gesunde" Menschenverstand

der TE hat korreckt gehandelt , der GM wird nie alleine aufgrund eines tickets etwas unternehmen sondern alle chatlog´s überprüfen und dan nach ermessen handeln .

es entstehen für einen einsatz keine kosten wen man den sachverhalt richtig dargelegt hat .


----------



## Porthos (26. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> also wenn sich bei mir jemand mit den worten verabschiedet er bringt sich um und ich merke da könnte was dran sein werde ich in JEDEM fall IMMER die polizei,den gm oder die feuerwehr, oder was auch immer anrufen....... auf mich ist eben verlass 8°)





warum er will sich umbringen ok soll er ich mache da nix, keine polizei usw.

Mir tun nur die Menschen leid die dadrunter leiden müssen unter solchen Feiglingen die sich umbringen und zb. vor den Zug werfen.

Was ist mit dem Lokführer der darunter auch vieleicht ein Leben lang zu leiden hat ? 

Was ist mit Geisterfahrer die sich und andere damit umbringen , nur weil sie Selbstmord machen wollen ?

Die Liste kann man noch ohne Ende weiterführen .


Also erzählt mir hier nix von Mut usw. sich das Leben zu nehmen , Selbstmord sollte unter Strafe gestellt werden , wenn nicht für den Selbstmörder selber sondern für die Hinterbliebenen , vieleicht überlegt es sich dann der eine oder andere .


----------



## normansky (26. Februar 2010)

zakuma schrieb:


> Sie wollte eh nur aufmerksamkeit.
> Lächerlich.



Wie kann man nur so einen Bullshit von sich geben.... kaum Haare am Sack aber die Grundsätze eines Kamm´s erklären wollen.... (früher sagte man:... keine Haare am Sack aber nen Kamm in der Tasche)

Hier diskutieren, oder besser palavern, mittlerweile Kids rum und versauen oder zerstören jegliche ernsthafte Diskussion über dieses Thema... ist halt kein Thema für ein Board wie dieses hier!


----------



## VallovShatt (26. Februar 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich habe schon oft Erfahrungen mit Menschen gemacht, deren Leben ja sooo schrecklich ist sie es natürlich sofort beenden wenn sie offline gehen/auflegen/whatever.
> 
> Du hast der Dame (falls es denn überhaupt wirklich eine ist) unnötige Schwierigkeiten bereitet.
> Wenn sie sich wirklich umbringen wollte hätte sie es
> ...




Kann dir nur zustimmen. Die Erfahrung hab ich mit den Suizid-Hausierern auch gemacht. Ich kannte jemanden der sich umgebracht hat und der hat NICHT rumgejammert er wolle nicht mehr leben. Mein Halbbruder... Alle die quengeln leben bis heute noch. "Beachtet mich, beachtet mich, zeigt mir dass ich euch wichtig bin!" heißt das auf deutsch übersetzt.

Andererseits muss ich sagen, dass die Tante von der du erzählt hast sich auch überhaupt nicht aufregen braucht und keiner veranlasst sein sollte dich so runterzumachen, schließlich hat SIE dein Handeln mit ihrem Gequengel heraufbeschworen. Woher hättest das denn auch wissen sollen wenn du sowas noch nie mitgemacht hast?


----------



## normansky (26. Februar 2010)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> ... Alle die quengeln leben bis heute noch. "Beachtet mich, beachtet mich, zeigt mir dass ich euch wichtig bin!" heißt das auf deutsch übersetzt.



Wie kann man nur so viel Dünnschiss labern und auch noch mit seinem Halbbruder hier ankommen? 
Wer so einen Mist ablässt sollte sich mal fragen, ob er nicht selber mit Schuld trägt, weil er zu arrogant und blind war um frühe Ansätze zu erkennen, b.z.w. zu verstehen...


----------



## Lindhberg (26. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> warum er will sich umbringen ok soll er ich mache da nix, keine polizei usw.
> 
> Mir tun nur die Menschen leid die dadrunter leiden müssen unter solchen Feiglingen die sich umbringen und zb. vor den Zug werfen.
> 
> ...




schon wieder einer der sich im selben text selbst widerspricht.......... in dem moment in dem du (einen von DIR beschriebenen!) selbstmörder nicht daran hinderst vor den zug zu springen bist du doch selbst mitschuldig am unglück des zugfahrers weil du wissentlich untätig geblieben bist.

abgesehen davon springt ja nicht jeder vor den zug - es gibt bestimmt auch etwas unspektakuläre methoden das eigene ableben zu steuern........
weiterhin wäre es völlig nutzlos selbstmord unter strafe zu stellen - ich denke wenn jemand den entschluss gefasst hat dann lässt er sich mit sicherheit nicht von einem gesetz davon abhalten 


p.s. zitier mich bitte nicht und unterstell mir dann äußerungen die ich nie von mir gegeben habe........ betr. deinen letzten absatz 
  	(der sowieso ziemlich sinnfrei geschrieben ist wenn ich mir die bemerkung erlauben darf)


----------



## araber909 (27. Februar 2010)

und in deiner endlosen Verzweiflung gehtst du auf buffed und teilst ihre Geschichte, die sie dir insgeheim geschrieben bzw anvertraut hat, der WoW-Community mit (auch wenn keine Namen gefallen sind). Um Trost zu finden erstellst du einen Thread, um dir von unzähligen Usern positive Antworten schicken zu lassen. Und wie man sich im Erstfall verhalten sollte, ist wohl mit ein bisschen Grips, selbst zubeantworten.

schämen sollst du dich...


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2010)

Lasst mal die ganzen Flames und die Anfeindungen.

Danke.


----------



## bargain (27. Februar 2010)

Hut ab! Das kann ich dir sagen. So was nenn ich Zivilcourage. Und das ist in Kartoffelland sehr selten geworden.

Es war klar, dass du dich bis auf die Knochen blamieren könntest. Und du hast das in Kauf genommen. Hast dich beschimpfen und beleidigen lassen (leider auch normal in Kartoffelland). Es ist alles gut gegangen. Sie lebt. Und das ist das einzige was zählt. Ich persönlich hab nen riesigen Respekt vor dir. Auch wenn die meisten, die drüber reden, es nicht tun... Manche tun es eben doch. Selber nen Kumpel der 10 Minuten zu spät kam. Und der hätte sich gewünscht, vorher die Polizei gerufen zu haben. So siehts aus. Dann konnte er sich von ihr bzw. der Matsche, die von ihr übrig geblieben war, im Krankenhaus noch netterweise verabschieden. Glaub mal, klar kommt der mit seinem Leben bis heute nicht.

Wie du dich verhalten sollst? Lass sie mal in Ruhe. Nicht hinterherlaufen. Hat sie was aufm Kasten, meldet sie sich mit nem Danke bei dir. Kann sie nix, hörste nix. So ist das Leben. Das musste so hinnehmen. Was die Kartoffeln ausm Chat oder den Vollpfosten zwei über mir betrifft: Labern lassen. Alle groß mitm Maul, wenns drauf ankommt, rennen sie in alle Richtungen davon. Scheiß drauf. Die Meinungen von den Seppls kann dir egal sein. Sollte sie zumindest.

Halt die Ohren steif und mach dir keine Gedanken. Hast das schon super gemacht so. Und zum Thema kein Recht dazu: Wozu? Sich Sorgen zu machen? Lächerlich!

LG


----------



## Super PePe (27. Februar 2010)

Es spielt keine Rolle ob er/sie/es es ernst meint oder nicht ... oder wollt ihr wenn ihr was sagt nicht ernstgenommen werden? Wenn jemand jammernd auf der Straße liegt, geht ihr ja auch vorbei mit den Worten "komm steh auf und spiel hier nicht rum" ...

ach und noch was das ist keine Zivilcourage, das ist einfache Pflicht


----------



## Teaclis (27. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> warum er will sich umbringen ok soll er ich mache da nix, keine polizei usw.
> 
> Mir tun nur die Menschen leid die dadrunter leiden müssen unter solchen Feiglingen die sich umbringen und zb. vor den Zug werfen.
> 
> ...



echt genial die mutter eines verwirrten kinde zu bestrafen weil es sich umbringt. oder noch besse ride ehefrau mit 3 kindern weil der vater meint sich vorn zug werfen zu müssen. nicht jeder trägt seine gefühle offen mit sich rum und nicht jede rkann wie hier schon öfters erwähnt hellsehen aber hast recht lass die anderen blechen weil du womöglich 30min später ind er city bist. echt sowas dummes natürlich ist das für die leute die vor ort sowas erleben nicht schön aber "selbstmord unter strafe stellen" ist doch etwas sinnfrei...


----------



## Layloona (27. Februar 2010)

ich bin sehr erschrocken über die meisten antworten hier !
einen menschen nicht zu kennen und darüber zu urteilen ob es nur gelaber war um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen,
ist ein armutszeugnis ohne gleichen.
woher wollt ihr wissen ob dieser mensch nur labert, wart ihr in dessen situation ? NEIN !!!
ich kannte jemanden, der hat satte 2 jahre "nur gelabert" und liegt heute schon seit 15 jahren unter der erde.
eines sollte euch klar sein, jemand der sich mit dem tod beschäftigt, sehnt sich danach.
auch wenn das mädel es diesesmal vielleicht nicht so erst gemeint hat....eines tages reift dieser gedanke in ihr
und sie tut es vielleicht doch.......und dann.....würde ich gerne eure gesichter sehen.


----------



## Super PePe (27. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> Also erzählt mir hier nix von Mut usw. sich das Leben zu nehmen , Selbstmord sollte unter Strafe gestellt werden , wenn nicht für den Selbstmörder selber sondern für die Hinterbliebenen , vieleicht überlegt es sich dann der eine oder andere .



Was nun Selbstmord ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen ... ob Feigheit vor dem Leben oder eine extreme Form einer kafkaösen Selbstbestimmung. Jedoch Sippenhaft zu fordern, ist mit Verlaub mehr als nur dämlich, es ist schlichtweg dumm. Das widerspräche jeglicher errungener Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung. Jeder ist für sein Handeln verantwortlich und nicht deren Verwandte/Familie...


Ach und eh ich es vergesse: Kosten für solche Einsätze zahlt in solchen Fällen (bei Wiederholung) die Dame und nicht der Helfer/Steuerzahler ...


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2010)

Für mich hast du richtig gehandelt. Du kannst nicht wissen, was Sache ist. Es könnte ernst gemeint sein, oder auch nicht. Woher sollst du das wissen? Das du da Panik bekommst, ist auch nur normal.
Und sie hätte wissen müssen, daß das passieren könnte, was eben passiert ist, wenn sie irgendjemanden zu verstehen gibt, daß sie sich evtl. umbringen will. Für mich sieht das also so aus: Du hast richtig gehandelt und sie sollte sich bei dir entschuldigen und nicht anders.


----------



## Anduris (27. Februar 2010)

Also zu erst muss ich sagen, dass du meiner Meinung nach richtig reagiert hast! Respekt dafür!
Natürlich sollte man bei so etwas reagieren, wie du es gemacht hast... 
Was das Mädchen jetzt macht finde ich aber sehr unfair!!! Sieht sie denn nicht dass sie dir wichtig ist und du nur das beste für sie wolltest? 
Entschuldigen brauchst du dich nicht, eher sie... was hättest du denn machen sollen? einfach da sitzen und weiter zocken? Ich meine wenn sie schon solche Anmerkungen macht...


----------



## Jeckyl (27. Februar 2010)

Also erstmal Hut ab Cold!

An alle Skeptiker:

Was tun bei Suizidankündigung 
 Wenn dein Freund oder deine Freundin eine Suizidankündigung macht, sogar einen konkreten Plan und auch die nötigen Mittel hat, um ihn auszuführen, dann nimm dies sehr ernst. Versuche, ruhig zu bleiben, aber handle klar und bestimmt, auch wenn dein Freund oder deine Freundin dies nicht möchte.

_Denke immer: Lieber einen wütenden Freund oder Freundin, als einen toten Freund oder eine tote Freundin!_ 


 Nicht alleine lassen

Im Moment erscheint der Suizid als einzigen Weg, dem inneren &#8222;seelischen" Schmerz zu entkommen. Oft handeln die Menschen in solchen Situationen impulsiv und können nicht mehr klare Entscheidungen treffen. Diese impulsive Reaktion kann z. Bsp. durch den Konsum von Alkohol oder Drogen noch verstärkt werden!

Deshalb lass deinen Freund oder deine Freundin keinen Moment allein!!

Bleibe bei ihm oder ihr, wie ein Schatten.
​ Organisiere Hilfe: Notarzt 144 oder Polizei 117

Telefoniere dem Notarzt 144 oder ruf eine andere Telefonnummer an. Unter der Rubrik &#8222;Hilfsangebote" findest du weitere nützliche Nummern.

Sage der Person am Apparat: 


dass dein Freund, Vater, usw. oder deine Freundin, Mutter, usw. suizidal ist,
einen Plan hat und
du dich um seine/ihre Sicherheit sorgst.
Bleibe die ganze Zeit bei der suizidalen Person, bis Hilfe da ist.

Wenn möglich, bitte um Hilfe von Anderen. Versuche, die Situation nicht alleine zu meistern.

Du kannst auch jemanden fragen, ob er oder sie bei deinem Freund, Bekannten, usw., oder deiner Freundin, Bekannten, usw. bleibt während du telefonierst. Oder ob er oder sie den Notarzt 144 oder die Polizei 117 anrufen kann.

Egal wer, wichtig ist, dass immer jemand bei deinem Freund oder deiner Freundin ist.​ Alkohol, Medikamente und/oder Drogen genommen?

Wenn dein Freund oder deine Freundin schon Medikamente, Alkohol, Drogen oder andere Substanzen in suizidaler Absicht zu sich genommen hat, frage genau nach:


was,
wie viel und
wann.
Diese Informationen gehen vielleicht verloren, wenn dein Freund oder deine Freundin bewusstlos wird und nicht mehr gefragt werden kann.

Egal, was er oder sie genommen hat, vielleicht sogar verbotene Drogen, sage es dem eintreffenden Notarzt. Eine genaue Abklärung ist extrem wichtig. ​ Nicht alleine lassen bis Hilfe da ist

Vielleicht bist du unsicher, was du sagen oder tun sollst. Versuche, einfach dich selber zu sein. Es gibt keine richtigen oder falschen Worte. Was zählt, ist, dass du bei deinem Freund/deiner Freundin bist und ihn/sie ernst nimmst.
​ Höre zu

Lass deinen Freund/deine Freundin über seine/ihre Gefühle sprechen und höre einfach zu.







Quelle :Mein Link



Und meines Erachtens nach ist jeder Hilfeschrei, unsere Aufmerksamkeit wert.

Und bitte nun nicht über die Notrufnummern flamen, dies hier ist ein original ausszug aus dem Internet, Quelle ist beigefügt


​


----------



## normansky (27. Februar 2010)

Jeckyl schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch, mit grossschnäuzigem Gewäsch hilft man niemandem!
> Und wenn man nie selber in einer solchen Situation war, dann darf man sich nicht so ablassend darüber äußern!
> 
> Ich hatte vor knapp 30 Jahren selber mal den Wunsch zu sterben, war eine langjährige Beziehung die in die Brüche ging und mich dann so weit brachte... also ich bin kein Blinder der über Farben spricht...
> ...


----------



## Lindhberg (27. Februar 2010)

editiert


----------



## Albra (27. Februar 2010)

laut meines wissens nach gibts in japan oder china eine bahnlinie die sehr beliebt bei selbstmördern war/ist
da die ein privatisiertes schienennetz haben hat sich deren vorstand gedacht das sie die hinterbliebenen mit empfindlichen anklagen strafen oder ähnliches belangen 
und seitdem ist zumindest diese bahnstrecke nahezu frei von den frühzeitig aus den leben scheidenden

quelle hab ich grad nicht zur hand weil ich das vor nen paar jahren bei irgedneiner doku gesehen hab


----------



## Orgoron (28. Februar 2010)

Viele Antworten hier entstammen wohl der Geistesströmung des Nihilismus


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nihilismus


Allerdings solltet ihr auch mal akzeptieren das nich jeder das Leben so sieht wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (28. Februar 2010)

Albra schrieb:


> laut meines wissens nach gibts in japan oder china eine bahnlinie die sehr beliebt bei selbstmördern war/ist
> da die ein privatisiertes schienennetz haben hat sich deren vorstand gedacht das sie die hinterbliebenen mit empfindlichen anklagen strafen oder ähnliches belangen
> und seitdem ist zumindest diese bahnstrecke nahezu frei von den frühzeitig aus den leben scheidenden
> 
> quelle hab ich grad nicht zur hand weil ich das vor nen paar jahren bei irgedneiner doku gesehen hab



Nettes Beispiel evtl. aus einem Land wo grundlegende Menschenrechte mit Füssen getreten werden wirklich ganz edel ^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sippenhaftung


----------

